# Dewalltheway's - "The 125G"



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Let the waiting game begin too.  subscribed bro. Can't wait to see what you come up with. Any ideas so far?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Ideas...plenty. I will be cutting a hole in one of my interior basement stud walls so I can access the back of the tank from what I call my fish room. This will be the major re-modeling of the family room to build a base and soffit so it blends in with the room.

As far as filtration..Plan on using at least 3 fluval filters possibly 4. I will be plumbing into the lines a hydor in-line heater, atomic inline diffuser, UV sterilizer, rex style CO2 reactor and possible a PH probe. I have (4) new LED 7000K flood lights coming from Dealextreme.com that will be my lighting. I will also be ordering tomorrow 4 pieces of Texas select wood from ADG, with thanks to Frank Wazeter for picking out and photographing the pieces that I choose. I will be using Eco-complete for my substrate and will order more bags tomorrow but will use what is in my 90 gal now as well. I also have all the supplies from FiltersFast and will be building (3) Purigen reactors per a build I saw here on TPT. I just need to find some nice rock to go around the pieces of driftwood so I will have to stop in at a landscape place to try and find some. The tank will have a black background and will use the plants I have currently in my 90 gal. Well..that is a start and can't wait to get going on it.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Checklist...

125 Gal Aquarium from Aquarium Adventure...check - ($333.59)

LED Lights from Dealextreme...check - ($132.50)

Additional 6 bags of Eco-Complete from Petco...check - ($102.18)

Wood hardscape from ADG (Aquarium Design Group)...check - ($135.00)

Purigen Reactors from Filtersfast....check - ($108.64)

Fluval rubber end caps from [Ebay Link Removed] - ($35.22)

CO2 Atomic Inline Diffuser from GLA...check - (~$45.00)

Lowes for building supplies & plumbing....not checked - (-)


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok...I haven't posted any pics and I know that pics are alot better to look at then to read a bunch of words so here you go....

Preparing for a new tank always seems like it takes the longest but want to do this right. Here is a pic of the wall that the tank will be centered on.










Demo and construction is slated for next week but before that could begin, I needed to clear out my fishroom that is behind that wall










and get to the floor that needs to be re-done










The floor has been scrubbed with TSA and also some cleaner for concrete and now waiting for it to dry.










May put a coat of paint on it later tonight if we aren't to late getting back from my daughters basketball tournament game, otherwise a coat of paint on it tomorrow and then wait 24 hours before I can do anything else. The next step after the floor is done is to set back up the 55 gal tank to be a temporary holding for the fish in the 90 gal tank so I can tear that down and start on tearing out the wall and build the tank base.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Floor painted! Tuesday night I can move the 55 gal tank back in there and start moving my plants and fish to it so I can tear down the 90 gal. I hate having to move the fish twice, but I have no other choice because that tank is in the way of the new construction.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Tonight I was able to get my 55 gal holding tank cleaned up and put back into the fish room so I could transfer my fish from the 90 gal to it. Took me about 6 hours to get everything switched and still alot of cleanup to do.

55gal up...










Then the fun began...getting ready to tear out the plants...










Tank one last time before being tore down (Looks like crap!!)










Then filled up the 55 with the water from the 90 gal and ready to transfer fish










(Wow..look at that algae build up. Can someone say neglect!)









Transfer complete and now an empty tank










Will start to clean up and get ready for demo & construction Thursday night


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I can't wait to see this come together. It would be really nice to have that room right next to where your going to put your new tank. You have quite a few bylxa aubertii in there. I have 1 out of the 2 left that I got from you as my roselines took a liking to the other one when I was out of town for a week. If you ever have any extras you want to get rid of let me know.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

ua hua said:


> I can't wait to see this come together. It would be really nice to have that room right next to where your going to put your new tank. You have quite a few bylxa aubertii in there. I have 1 out of the 2 left that I got from you as my roselines took a liking to the other one when I was out of town for a week. If you ever have any extras you want to get rid of let me know.


Actually..the plants on the right are the Blyxa Aubertii and the plants on the left are Cyperus Helferi. One of the fish in my tank is eating at mine as well and completely destroyed one and was working on another. I haven't found the culprit yet. After splitting one last night I have 5 plants left. Hope to propagate more once they are in my 125.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That was a nice corner tank. I haven't seen to many corner tanks that nice before.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

GMYukonon24s said:


> That was a nice corner tank. I haven't seen to many corner tanks that nice before.


Thank you but it actually looked terrible when I tore it down last night. If you want to see this tank in it's glory, go HERE and scroll to post #175 and that, in my humble opinion is the best this tank has ever looked


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Got any barbs in your tank? I know my Odessa Barbs have started to tear my plants up...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Craigthor said:


> Got any barbs in your tank? I know my Odessa Barbs have started to tear my plants up...


Nope....I have a feeling it could be my Pictus Cat or my SAE or possibly my Clown Loaches but I just don't know.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I checked out post #175. The thing that popped into my head was WOW lol that's a beautiful picture.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Lots of work!
Aquarium room looks like fun! Inspired to build one myself this year.
I have been thinking about building a studio for planted display setups and photography.
md


----------



## FreshtoSalt (Dec 1, 2011)

This one is going to be good, subscribed!
I want to see how you integrate the stand to the walls/room, I'll be back 

My clown loaches are pretty rough with plants btw, it wouldn't surprise me if the loach is the one. They tore through my recently planted dwarf sag in 2 days.



dewalltheway said:


> Nope....I have a feeling it could be my Pictus Cat or my SAE or possibly my Clown Loaches but I just don't know.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

mountaindew said:


> Lots of work!
> Aquarium room looks like fun! Inspired to build one myself this year.
> I have been thinking about building a studio for planted display setups and photography.
> md


That sounds awesome! If I had more time. I would love a display room but my wife has tied my hands to having only 2 tanks...guess with a 16 month old running around it makes sense. Good luck to you! Will keep an eye out.



FreshtoSalt said:


> This one is going to be good, subscribed!
> I want to see how you integrate the stand to the walls/room, I'll be back
> 
> My clown loaches are pretty rough with plants btw, it wouldn't surprise me if the loach is the one. They tore through my recently planted dwarf sag in 2 days.


The only problem is I have had these loaches in my tank for years and they have never bothered them. May have to setup a camera to find the culprit :icon_twis


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Some more work done. Got the 90 gal tank moved, carpet pulled up, drywall demo'd where the tank will go, the existing 2x4's cut and now ready to move on to building the rest of the base. I had some unexpected things I had to do with the electric because of adding some 2x4's which slowed me down. Here are pics of the progress..

Tank moved...









Carpet pulled back and starting to cut drywall...









Drywall demo'd









Back wall of tank base done...









Fish in temp home of my 55 gal..


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Leaving in a bit to go to Columbus for my daughters 15 month check-up and then after that going to pick up the tank!!! Can't wait.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Was finally able to work on the base tonight and below is the progress..

My little girl checking out my work


















What has been completed tonight



















A view from the fish room..



















It's level...


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Thats' looking real nice. I'm a big fan of setting it into the wall like that. Heck, before you close it up you might want to run some plumbing [STRIKE]and electric[/STRIKE] to the base. Certainly not mandatory, but you do have the walls apart! :biggrin:

Edit: I see you are already on top of the electric, lol.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Daximus said:


> Thats' looking real nice. I'm a big fan of setting it into the wall like that. Heck, before you close it up you might want to run some plumbing [STRIKE]and electric[/STRIKE] to the base. Certainly not mandatory, but you do have the walls apart! :biggrin:
> 
> Edit: I see you are already on top of the electric, lol.


Hard to explain right now, but all the filters and plumbing will be behind the tank in the fish room. Nothing will be under the base. This will make it very easy for me to do maintainence.

Will be building the soffit tonight and then next week start to drywall. Have other plans for the next 2 weekends so nothing will get done except for what I do thru the week.


----------



## FreshtoSalt (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice work! That stand looks solid.
It will be nice to see the CO2 setup process, please post some pics of that too :icon_wink
How is everybody in the 55g doing?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

FreshtoSalt said:


> Nice work! That stand looks solid.
> It will be nice to see the CO2 setup process, please post some pics of that too :icon_wink
> How is everybody in the 55g doing?


I wanted a solid stand and don't think it will go anywhere. That tank with water will be 1200lbs then you add substrate and rocks & wood and it will be about 1500 lbs.

It is ironic you asked about the fish in the 55gal....I had bumped up the CO2 a bit because I was getting some BBA and it had developed a film on top and when I went home last night, the rainbows where at the top having a hard time breathing so I turned off the CO2 and started to add air and stuck in my wave maker to break the water surface. I thought I was going to lose one of my rainbows but this morning they are all doing just fine.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow this looks like a great project Mark.


----------



## Minja (Jan 11, 2012)

nice progress. i'd say, you've done a lot. I haven't even built my canopy i planned on building since January.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow this looks like a great project Mark.


It is so much fun! I love doing this type of stuff. I could do this for a living if there was money in it. Just wish i had more time to work on it.



Minja said:


> nice progress. i'd say, you've done a lot. I haven't even built my canopy i planned on building since January.


This really has been over a year and a half in the making. I was going to just redo my 90 gal base and plumbing but decided to go with what I have always wanted with the 125 gal tank so plans just took a little turn in a different direction. I started ordering things in January and am now just getting going on this.


----------



## PamAndJim (Sep 15, 2010)

I will be following this closely as I will also be starting my own 125 dream build sometime this year.


----------



## FreshtoSalt (Dec 1, 2011)

phew... good thing, you got some nice fish in there.



dewalltheway said:


> It is ironic you asked about the fish in the 55gal....I had bumped up the CO2 a bit because I was getting some BBA and it had developed a film on top and when I went home last night, the rainbows where at the top having a hard time breathing so I turned off the CO2 and started to add air and stuck in my wave maker to break the water surface. I thought I was going to lose one of my rainbows but this morning they are all doing just fine.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

absolutely awesome. 
really impressed with the demo and construction of the base. makes me kinda wish i knew how to build stuff.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

It looks great so far. It is alright to take your time, it's your project. We're just happy that it's continuing. I know I am :biggrin:.

Dan


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

This is awesome; it's a fun build to follow. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

@[email protected] said:


> absolutely awesome.
> really impressed with the demo and construction of the base. makes me kinda wish i knew how to build stuff.


Thank you!
It is not to difficult to build if you have the right tools. I wish I had the tools to do cabinets but I don't. Alot of this was planning and drawing the details up in Autocad before getting started.



dantra said:


> It looks great so far. It is alright to take your time, it's your project. We're just happy that it's continuing. I know I am :biggrin:.
> 
> Dan


Yea...I don't mind taking my time cause I want to do it right but my fish keep telling me they are cramped in that 55 gal.



Marconis said:


> This is awesome; it's a fun build to follow. Keep up the good work.


Thx! Sure will!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Was able to get the soffit portion framed in last night. Won't get much done for the next 2 weeks because things are going to be super busy. Hope to find one day to maybe start drywalling.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Found some time to be able to get the drywall up and 3/4" top put on. Now for muddin.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, great work so far! Wish I was handy.

Off-topic but, that hanging plant survives in the basement?


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice build progress. Cool to see someone else with a bala shark. How old is yours? Mine is a year old but hasnt yet turned into the monster that I hear they will.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

xenxes said:


> Wow, great work so far! Wish I was handy.
> 
> Off-topic but, that hanging plant survives in the basement?


Thank you!
It did get enough light from the 90 gal tank I had in that corner but it is starting to not look so great.



bpb said:


> Nice build progress. Cool to see someone else with a bala shark. How old is yours? Mine is a year old but hasnt yet turned into the monster that I hear they will.


I am going to say that my Bala is around 2 years old. I really don't remember when I got him. I would have to go back in my journals and see if I mentioned him. He is getting pretty good size. He has been my only shark that has stayed alive for this long. He is really quite stunning.


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great so far! I would love to have a room behind the tanks to store equipment. That's a sweet setup.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

My night tonight to work on this again so I should get the 1st coat of compound on and clean up my mess behind the tank. I am getting impatient and want to get the tank set up but 1st things 1st.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Are you planning to utilize that back space?



>


Noticed you had a few smaller tanks back there, you could definitely keep a fish/shrimp rack against that wall 

I think I see 5 10gs? Or 29? You could definitely do a 3x3 rack lol, full of shrimp!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

So...

I have decided you should probably come build one of those at my house. 

Thank you. That is all, lol. 

It's looking real professional sir!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

xenxes said:


> Are you planning to utilize that back space?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The back space is going to be utilized. All the filters will be right behind the tank sitting on a platform for easy access and I am also planning on putting some shelves on the wall for food, towels, misc stuff, etc.

I would love to build a rack someday but my wife and I have agreed to 2 tanks at the moment. That corner tank is now in my downstairs office. I do have (5) 10's and a 15 gal empty right now. Maybe when my 16 month old gets a little older then I can do more.



Daximus said:


> So...
> 
> I have decided you should probably come build one of those at my house.
> 
> ...


$50/hr plus travel expenses and I'll be there  and Thank you!


----------



## Chrome (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like it's off to a nice start. 
Just curious as to why you have the tank out from the wall. Most people in your shoes would opt for an in-wall with just the front showing. Either way, I bet it's going to look great when your done.

Need more pics. (i think I am having pic withdrawals on this thread)


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Chrome said:


> Looks like it's off to a nice start.
> Just curious as to why you have the tank out from the wall. Most people in your shoes would opt for an in-wall with just the front showing. Either way, I bet it's going to look great when your done.
> 
> Need more pics. (i think I am having pic withdrawals on this thread)


Thanks for your curiousity....I opted for it to come out into the room because of the lack of room it would have made in my fish room behind. The width of the fish room is only 5'-5" so I wanted to keep as much space in there as possible.

As far as pics, I will try and post some tonight to curve your withdrawl :hihi:.

It has been a very busy couple weeks with my daughters so I have tried to squeeze some time into working on this project. I have completed the drywalling and have put a first coat of paint on the walls as well as a first coat on the trim. I plan on getting the second coat on tonight and hope to start plumbing the filters this Thursday night.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice start. I am hoping to do something similar when I reno my basement (or my contractor does I should say). You have a lot more possibilities since the wall is wide. My room is long and narrow and I want to do it on the narrow side, with 2 tanks one on top of the other, in the 180 to 250 ranges. 

Are you going to be using canisters or drilling and sumping the tank?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice start. I am hoping to do something similar when I reno my basement (or my contractor does I should say). You have a lot more possibilities since the wall is wide. My room is long and narrow and I want to do it on the narrow side, with 2 tanks one on top of the other, in the 180 to 250 ranges.
> 
> Are you going to be using canisters or drilling and sumping the tank?


Thank you. It has been alot of work but I enjoy doing these types of things.

Plan on using (4) Fluval Filters ( (2) 304's & (2) 404's). Also will have (2) inline hydor heaters, (3) purigen reactors, CO2 reactor, CO2 Atomic Inline diffuser & an inline UV sterilizer. Plumbing all this will take me a little while since I am also a compulsive organizer and neat freak.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dewalltheway said:


> Thank you. It has been alot of work but I enjoy doing these types of things.
> 
> Plan on using (4) Fluval Filters ( (2) 304's & (2) 404's). Also will have (2) inline hydor heaters, (3) purigen reactors, CO2 reactor, CO2 Atomic Inline diffuser & an inline UV sterilizer. Plumbing all this will take me a little while since I am also a compulsive organizer and neat freak.


ive been thinking about getting an atomic inline myself, make sure to post how you like it once the tank is setup. 

trust me, its probably better to be a neat freak. im the opposite, i just shove my tubing and cords in the space, and maintenance is HELL because of it.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

@[email protected] said:


> ive been thinking about getting an atomic inline myself, make sure to post how you like it once the tank is setup.
> 
> trust me, its probably better to be a neat freak. im the opposite, i just shove my tubing and cords in the space, and maintenance is HELL because of it.


Will do on the Atomic inline diffuser. I am anxious to see how well it works myself.

I am hoping that my design for the plumbing will make maintenance very easy.


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

I generally don't follow larger journals but this looks like an AMAZING start.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

cawolf86 said:


> I generally don't follow larger journals but this looks like an AMAZING start.


Thank you...pressure now on me to not disappoint...:icon_roll


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well..as promised..here are some pics of the progress..

Joint compounding is finished and ready for drywall primer









Drywall primer on and trim put on....









First coat of paint on walls and trim is finished (Except for front access door which still needs built)..


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Tank is set in!!!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

*s0b* Beautiful! *s0b*

This had better be as good as I think it will be. Don't let me down here...:icon_wink


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

RipariumGuy said:


> *s0b* Beautiful! *s0b*
> 
> This had better be as good as I think it will be. Don't let me down here...:icon_wink


Pressure is on....:help:

Next step is to figure out my layout for the hardscape and then start on my plumbing.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wow that is awesome. cant wait to see it filled.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin forward to this one man!


----------



## FreshtoSalt (Dec 1, 2011)

It's looking great!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

nonconductive said:


> wow that is awesome. cant wait to see it filled.


That makes 2 of us!



speedie408 said:


> Lookin forward to this one man!


I hope the picture I have in my head will be how this thing turn out. :icon_conf



FreshtoSalt said:


> It's looking great!


Thanks! I think I am going to redo the joint compound on the left base corner cause I didn't get it fanned out enough and you can see a line where there is a transition from drywall to mud and I don't like it but I can do that after I get the tank going.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

dewalltheway said:


> Thank you. It has been alot of work but I enjoy doing these types of things.
> 
> Plan on using (4) Fluval Filters ( (2) 304's & (2) 404's). Also will have (2) inline hydor heaters, (3) purigen reactors, CO2 reactor, CO2 Atomic Inline diffuser & an inline UV sterilizer. Plumbing all this will take me a little while since I am also a compulsive organizer and neat freak.


Seems like a lot of plumbing and apparatus. Why are you going to run 3 Purigen reactors? If you went with a big sump, you'd be able to do all that with regular heaters, purigen reactors and closed loop UV, along with a needled wheel CO2 setup, all inside the sump. Wouldn't the sump be a lot neater for your requirements?

Hopefully this doesn't sound like criticism, as it isn't. I just want to understand your thinking there, as I was going to sump my setup when I do mine.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Seems like a lot of plumbing and apparatus. Why are you going to run 3 Purigen reactors? If you went with a big sump, you'd be able to do all that with regular heaters, purigen reactors and closed loop UV, along with a needled wheel CO2 setup, all inside the sump. Wouldn't the sump be a lot neater for your requirements?
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't sound like criticism, as it isn't. I just want to understand your thinking there, as I was going to sump my setup when I do mine.


Constructive criticism is always welcome roud:

Alot of my decision was because I had alot of the equipment from other setups and didn't have to buy a whole lot. The other is I am not comfortable with sumps and just prefer the canister filters. It probably is alot more work and if I did enough reading and research I could get comfortable with a sump but this is the route I took because of my comfort zone. Hope that makes sense :icon_wink

As far as the 3 purigen reactors....I want very clean, polished water when it returns to the tank and hopefully with 3 of them, I won't have to clean them as often as I would if I only had one....we'll see if my theory holds true. One 304 will not have one but that one will have a skimmer unit that it will be attached to.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

dewalltheway said:


> Constructive criticism is always welcome roud:
> 
> Alot of my decision was because I had alot of the equipment from other setups and didn't have to buy a whole lot. The other is I am not comfortable with sumps and just prefer the canister filters. It probably is alot more work and if I did enough reading and research I could get comfortable with a sump but this is the route I took because of my comfort zone. Hope that makes sense :icon_wink
> 
> As far as the 3 purigen reactors....I want very clean, polished water when it returns to the tank and hopefully with 3 of them, I won't have to clean them as often as I would if I only had one....we'll see if my theory holds true. One 304 will not have one but that one will have a skimmer unit that it will be attached to.


Thanks for the explanation. Makes perfect sense. I haven't sumped yet either for that reason, but did take the first step by having my last setup drilled and the canister (Eheim 2078) directly plumbed in and I love it. The next step is the sump, and as you say, it's a big one.

I guess with 3 reactors you can rotate the cleanings, but I don't think you'll be cleaning less though.  I don't have mine plumbed to my canisters, but rather to a maxijet, so it'll be interesting for me to see how you get yours done so that the media tumbles properly without being ejected from the reactor. That's always been a problem until I started cutting up pieces of "The Bag" and forming gaskets with them.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I guess with 3 reactors you can rotate the cleanings, but I don't think you'll be cleaning less though.  I don't have mine plumbed to my canisters, but rather to a maxijet, so it'll be interesting for me to see how you get yours done so that the media tumbles properly without being ejected from the reactor. That's always been a problem until I started cutting up pieces of "The Bag" and forming gaskets with them.


Below are 2 OP's for the purigen reactors I referenced to build mine. I will be using a 30 micron pleated filter cartridge to hold the purigen in the canister.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/104573-diy-purigen-reactor.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/109030-fluidized-purigen-reactor-eheim-2213-larger.html


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the link. Don't know how I missed it when I was looking for ideas before. I currently use a Two Little Fishes Phosban reactor but the flow is way too low, like about 100 gph maybe.


----------



## FreshtoSalt (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep, I think I see what you mean. If that is the texture you are going with I would redo it also because it won't get better, and it will drive you nuts in the future. I've done drywall before, and thank god it was on a somewhat hidden part of the house... lol



dewalltheway said:


> Thanks! I think I am going to redo the joint compound on the left base corner cause I didn't get it fanned out enough and you can see a line where there is a transition from drywall to mud and I don't like it but I can do that after I get the tank going.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's some beautiful work.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I messed around with the hardscape tonight trying to get a good layout.. tell me what you think...(The lighting is not the greatest so sorry for the poor pics..still need to design my light bracket)..

Full tank shot..









Left side...









Middle...









Right side...









Far shot...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like it. i might shift the center wood a little towards the right. its just a little too close to the center for me. 
i really like all the lines running up and down your driftwood.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

@[email protected] said:


> i like it. i might shift the center wood a little towards the right. its just a little too close to the center for me.
> i really like all the lines running up and down your driftwood.


Thanks...may look to move it slightly. It will look alot better once I get the Eco-Complete in there and filled with water and get my lights up. Still alot to do!


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Insta-subscribed, great build in progress, looking forward to seeing it filled


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Eco-complete FTW!!!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

knuggs said:


> Eco-complete FTW!!!


There are so many that don't like Eco-C but I have never had an issue with it. I like the fact that I can put it in or replant and it won't cloud the water.

Working this morning but today I hope to get alot accomplished with the tank. Going to tie down the driftwood and get the substrate in and re-position the rocks & start filling with RO/DI water (50gal/day so at least 2 1/2 days) but in waiting process, I will start my plumbing which will take some time. May have to run to Lowes a couple times if I don't have what I need. Will keep updates on my progress today starting after lunch.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Been so busy today and my wife had my camera in the van this afternoon so below are a few pics. Tank is filling. Was able to get my Eco-Complete in and hardscape setup. I tried something a little different to hold the driftwood down....I ziptied the driftwood to the eggcrate on the bottom of the tank, so I hope it works. I also got my styrofoam cut and painted for the back of the tank and began to work on filter base and wall for plumbing. I am hoping tomorrow to get some electric run, paint the filter base & wall and get a temporary light bracket setup with my lights. Here are some pics..


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree what you said about replanting in Eco Complete. I'm always moving plants around and tried other substrate but they have all let me down, even if not especially ADA soil. Eco is the only substrate that really holds up to the test of time, I've had it in a couple tanks for over 5yrs and can still grow anything in it.

Tanks looking great! I'm digging the whole tree look with those stumps. Should be interesting to see how you plant it.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

knuggs said:


> I agree what you said about replanting in Eco Complete. I'm always moving plants around and tried other substrate but they have all let me down, even if not especially ADA soil. Eco is the only substrate that really holds up to the test of time, I've had it in a couple tanks for over 5yrs and can still grow anything in it.
> 
> Tanks looking great! I'm digging the whole tree look with those stumps. Should be interesting to see how you plant it.



I use Eco as well, I like the look. As it is initially an inert substrate (albeit with a high CEC) it should only get better as time goes on and it accumulates more mulm.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome (Feb 26, 2012)

and the jealousy sets in.

Looks great, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking hardcape


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

knuggs said:


> Tanks looking great! I'm digging the whole tree look with those stumps. Should be interesting to see how you plant it.


I think I am going with a very simple open look type of scape. I will have some P.Stella broad leaf, some Bacopa Colorata, Limno Mini Veitnam, Cyperus Helferi, Blyxa Aubertii, Narrow leaf java fern and then some Lilaeopsis Noveazeliandae for the foreground. I was going to put some Anubius Nana Petite in but don't have the money right now to do that. I just love the look of the wood and want to keep things simple and open.



Chrome said:


> and the jealousy sets in.
> 
> Looks great, can't wait to see the final product.


Don't be jealous yet...I just hope everything comes together.


Here is a pic of the pump base and pipe wall behind the tank. Got it painted this morning...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

2in10 said:


> Great looking hardcape


Thank you!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

You are doing a great job with the in wall install.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

So, I dove deeper into the thread and seen all your work very nicely done! I respect a guy who can do all the work for himself. Love how you have a nice big area behind it so you can just work with ease efficiently. I know Im getting a lil jealous 

Nice selection of plants sounds like it will have a great color variety and contrast


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Quite a bit accomplished today. Electric is installed, tank almost filled and got the 1st filter running. Some pics..










Starting to set up filters..









Fluval Filter with Purigen reactor..









Lighting (2x4 is only temporary)..









First filter plumbed and running..









Full pump base..


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

You have each light on a separate timer? Is that to simulate different periods of the day? Also, what kind of light are those?


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW what a great looking start to that tank! what a great setup you have, i love the amount of planning you have done to get this one working nicely! how do you like those LED flood lights? what watt are those? and I can't wait to see this one when you get this one planted and running!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

knuggs said:


> You have each light on a separate timer? Is that to simulate different periods of the day? Also, what kind of light are those?


They are all on a different timer for now but probably will change. Still need to put some thought into the lighting. I do try a simulate the light throughout the day. More to come on lighting 



sketch804 said:


> WOW what a great looking start to that tank! what a great setup you have, i love the amount of planning you have done to get this one working nicely! how do you like those LED flood lights? what watt are those? and I can't wait to see this one when you get this one planted and running!


Thanks! The LED floods are these DealExtreme floods. I am not sure if these are going to work but will find out real soon.

I hope to maybe plant some tonight as well as get another filter up and going. I found last night that my Hydor heater that I had on my 90 gal developed a leak :angryfire so it looks like I will have to buy another one. Just a good thing that I had bought a new one to have 2 on this tank. :icon_conf


----------



## FreshtoSalt (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice progress! 
I didn't realize that you were going to board the back side all the way up to the rim of the tank. It could get tricky to clean when you splash water in between during maintenance. 
Those drift wood pieces are cool, I like how they go all the way to the top like that!


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice setup!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

FreshtoSalt said:


> Nice progress!
> I didn't realize that you were going to board the back side all the way up to the rim of the tank. It could get tricky to clean when you splash water in between during maintenance.
> Those drift wood pieces are cool, I like how they go all the way to the top like that!


I will have a stainless steel cap that will sit at the top so no water can get between the wood and the tank back. I am waiting to get my light bracket designed on CAD and do both at the same time.



peyton said:


> Nice setup!


Thank you! It is finally coming together.


----------



## FreshtoSalt (Dec 1, 2011)

Good idea. I figured you had something planned but wanted to mention it just in case.




dewalltheway said:


> I will have a stainless steel cap that will sit at the top so no water can get between the wood and the tank back. I am waiting to get my light bracket designed on CAD and do both at the same time.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dewalltheway said:


> They are all on a different timer for now but probably will change. Still need to put some thought into the lighting. I do try a simulate the light throughout the day. More to come on lighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whenever i setup a tank with multiple bulbs i make it so that they are at different times. if a tank needs 2 bulbs, i have one turn on/off first for 15 min to help reduce photoshock in the fish. if it only needs 1 (and the fixture houses 2) ill have 2-3 hours of midday solar violence (this makes my plants pearl like no tomorrow).

sucks about the heater. but you dont really need 2 for this tank atm. the bacteria will colonize without it, just a bit slower.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

The tank looks great so far.

You have me along for the ride.roud:


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ive been subscribed to this thread for a while! Love the tank, I always Like to see people get creative with there electrical-plumbing cuz i could never hope to lol


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

cableguy69846 said:


> The tank looks great so far.
> 
> You have me along for the ride.roud:


Great to have you along!



kribkeeper888 said:


> Ive been subscribed to this thread for a while! Love the tank, I always Like to see people get creative with there electrical-plumbing cuz i could never hope to lol


Thanks!
I have been making sketches & thinking of different ideas for at least 2 years now. It originally started with my 90 corner bow and was going to put my filtration in my fishroom but then decided to go this route and I am so glad I did. I spent a little more then what I wanted, but it will be worth it. I do love having the space to get to my filters & will make maintenance very easy. There is just so much more to do!


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah your time and patience have really shown and payed off


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Can't wait to see this baby planted, looking good, man!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

No pic update :icon_frow

I have to say that I love the inline Atomic Diffuser. The mini bubbles (and I mean tiny..like a very fine mist) are hardly visable and fill the tank. I think my plants will love it as well...so if you were thinking of getting one, don't hesitate..they are a great product.

I started planting last night and my plants I had in my temp tank really look bad (my neglect for trying to get everything else done). They had BBA all over them so I did a soak in excel and I hope that it will kill it. I will continue to plant tonight and probably finish up on Thursday night. I will try and post some pics tonight of some of the plants.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dewalltheway said:


> No pic update :icon_frow
> 
> I have to say that I love the inline Atomic Diffuser. The mini bubbles (and I mean tiny..like a very fine mist) are hardly visable and fill the tank. I think my plants will love it as well...so if you were thinking of getting one, don't hesitate..they are a great product.
> 
> I started planting last night and my plants I had in my temp tank really look bad (my neglect for trying to get everything else done). They had BBA all over them so I did a soak in excel and I hope that it will kill it. I will continue to plant tonight and probably finish up on Thursday night. I will try and post some pics tonight of some of the plants.


youve sold me on the diffuser. looks like my next tank will cost a few bucks more...

spot dose any surviving BBA with excel. plus the new tank with good CO2 will help you plants out-compete it in no time.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Some pics of what I planted last night. I may end up ordering 4 more of the LED spots but want to see how the plants respond to the lighting. I kind of like the lower light in some of the areas...Gives it a little natural feel.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Perfect! Simple, Natural, and Clean! No more needed  Thats the thing about a tank like that, so many options and avenues! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Good start. Nice and simple...would you ever consider a grass only/narrow-leaf tank? I think it'd look cool with a combination of grasses and Vals.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Marconis said:


> Good start. Nice and simple...would you ever consider a grass only/narrow-leaf tank? I think it'd look cool with a combination of grasses and Vals.


I may consider it. I planted some stems that I have and want to see what they look like when it gets grown in but I may go to just grass style plants..I like the clean simple look. I may also add some moss in here and there.




JEden8 said:


> Looking good!


Thx!

Some pics after planting tonight. The plants have some bouncing back to do and I may lose my Blyxa Aubertii because it seems to have not liked the excel soak..will just have to wait and see.










Left Side









Middle


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well.....one thing NOT TO DO....is do an excel dip on Blyxa! All my Blyxa Aubertii are melting and not sure if they will come back and produce new leaves and if they don't, I will have to look for more....so ticked!

Second...if you are building a purigen reactor and using it on the return line of a fluval filter, the 10" Pentek slim line works ok with a 404 but a 304 on down I would use a 5" slim line filter housing. I am going to purchase one and try it out to see if it make a difference. The problem I am having is the purigen just settles to the bottom of the sump and doesn't get picked up and moved around by the flow with the 304 and is ok with the 404 but still there is some on the bottom that doesn't get moved around.

Third...thanks to Marko for the feedback that one Hydor inline heater would work on this tank. The 300 watt heater, even though it is rated for up to a 80 gal tank, has kept the tank at a steady 76 degrees so no need to buy another one.

Need to make another run to Lowes to get a few more items and hope to have 3 of the 4 filters up and running by tomorrow night and hope to post some pics of the filter wall.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Thats too bad about your bylxa aubertii. Bylxa is notorious for melting when put in new conditions or removed around. I still have the bylxa aubertii I got from you awhile ago and I really like this plant too bad it's hard to find or at least I don't see it being sold in the SnS very often. If I had more than the two plants I would send you some but they have not produced anymore plants yet.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I was able to get the third filter plumbed up on Saturday night so now I have all 3 filters running. Here is a pic of the filter setup...not done yet..still need to mount some power strips and hook up the CO2 to the reactor...


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow all setup! 

Imo you could get a little more depth without the rocks, especially the big ones. I would remove the 2 big bright ones in the middle for more negative space. But it might look different once you have carpet plants in.


----------



## Chrome (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, that is some serious plumbing. What is the valve coming off the right side for? Water changes?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Chrome said:


> Wow, that is some serious plumbing. What is the valve coming off the right side for? Water changes?


That will be hooked up for a drain. I can shut the valve above the tee going to the tank and open the drain valve and let my filter drain the tank for water changes. I still need to hookup my fill line from my 55 but will do that after I transfer my fish over. Still have alot to do but the tank is crystal clear. I will get a pic of it tomorrow. I did buy 8 black skirt tetras and put them in on Saturday and they love it. Love watching them school back and forth.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

with all that filtration, id be amazed if anything could cloud your water for more than an hour. 

that new yellow and pink stem plant, is that a nessea?


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Now that, my friend, is some hefty filtration!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

@[email protected] said:


> with all that filtration, id be amazed if anything could cloud your water for more than an hour.
> 
> that new yellow and pink stem plant, is that a nessea?


That is Pogostemon Stellatus 'Broad Leaf' that is trying to bounce back from very bad neglect while trying to setup this tank. It should look alot better in about a month, I hope :redface:


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

A couple pics that I snapped at lunch...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Love that inline UV and CO2 atomizer; the only way to go imo. But that plumbing is quite a masterpiece, lol. Though I do have to ask, and I hope that you won't take this the wrong way, but wouldn't it be more efficient to have just 1 or 2 large canister filters and 1 or 2 large Purigen reactor rather than multiple smaller ones? I see the pros and cons to both methods, but maintenance seems to be tripled with this type of setup? Of course with this setup you can clean one filter/reactor while the other two chug away without being bothered. Just curious your thoughts on this...OH and BTW, when you're finally free, I'll be needing to hire you to come to Washington State when I win the lottery for my 400G tank.  I can barely hang up a picture, that's what my DIY skills are like. Definitely impressed!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that's looking great!


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Great update!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that first photo made me fall in love with the light gradient you have. i love how the wood is left shadowed and dark and full of texture.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

styxx said:


> Love that inline UV and CO2 atomizer; the only way to go imo. But that plumbing is quite a masterpiece, lol. Though I do have to ask, and I hope that you won't take this the wrong way, but wouldn't it be more efficient to have just 1 or 2 large canister filters and 1 or 2 large Purigen reactor rather than multiple smaller ones? I see the pros and cons to both methods, but maintenance seems to be tripled with this type of setup? Of course with this setup you can clean one filter/reactor while the other two chug away without being bothered. Just curious your thoughts on this...OH and BTW, when you're finally free, I'll be needing to hire you to come to Washington State when I win the lottery for my 400G tank.  I can barely hang up a picture, that's what my DIY skills are like. Definitely impressed!


Thanks for the comments and no offense taken....If you find post #61, that explains alittle of what you are asking. As far as more maintenance...probably but I am hoping that it will be a longer period between cleanings since there are 3 filters scrubbing the water...but I will tell you this, getting to my filters and reactors are so easy and no crawling under a cabinet and banging my head to try and unhook the filters.



@[email protected] said:


> that first photo made me fall in love with the light gradient you have. i love how the wood is left shadowed and dark and full of texture.


So far I am really liking the LED floods I bought. I really could use 2 more, 1 for each end and the wood I bought from ADG is just awesome! I love the look.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

A few pics with just my 36" flourescent light on and LED's off tonight...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I think I actually like the fluorescent only shot the best!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

I LOVE the upright DW. Looks greatroud:


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

styxx said:


> OH and BTW, when you're finally free, I'll be needing to hire you to come to Washington State when I win the lottery for my 400G tank.  I can barely hang up a picture, that's what my DIY skills are like. Definitely impressed!


Let me know when you are ready..would love to visit Washington State. Doing this tank has been awesome. I really enjoy doing this type of stuff. Just wish there was more money involved with it and I would do it full time.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Almost finished....just need to build the front hinged cover...

Before...


















After....


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

That looks awesome. One day I will do something like that.:icon_smil


----------



## FreshtoSalt (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome progress, you are almost done! 
When are the guys in the 55g going to be introduced? Is it almost cycled?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

FreshtoSalt said:


> Awesome progress, you are almost done!
> When are the guys in the 55g going to be introduced? Is it almost cycled?


I bought 8 blackskirt tetras on Saturday and all of them are doing great so I did transfer over 2 Jullii Corys (1) still in 55, (5) Streba Corys (1) still in 55, my (6) rummynose tetras (1) did perish for whatever reason, (5) H. Rasboros and my (2) blackskirts I had already. I still have the larger fish to bring over and not sure if I am going to keep my Pictus Cat or not. If I get time, I may transfer them over this weekend but I also wanted to get (20) more rummynose tetras and add them to the tank before moving over the larger ones..not sure though. I will tell you that it is so enjoyable watching the fish school around in this tank!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Also....I do still have alot of work yet to do. I need to install my drain line, build that front cover, finish up my CO2 hookup to my reactor and then once I get my fish transferred over I need to clean up the 55 and re-seal the joints and then install my fill line. Then I need to build my fish room counter and hang some shelves to put all my crap away.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Really cool permanent install!

I wish I could do that. And front access with a fish room in the rear... Its ideal!

I also like how you didn't do it flush with the wall and made the side viewing avaliable from the front room!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Front door cover is constructed and up...now just to paint it..


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Really nice work on the build. That's the room I'd be spending all my time in!


----------



## sidefunk (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. Looks like a super relaxing space.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks really nice Mark. It's unconventional and I like it a lot.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Very beautiful build. I love the way it looks like it was suppose to be there. I take it that will be "your chair"?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

prototyp3 said:


> Really nice work on the build. That's the room I'd be spending all my time in!


Thank you...I try and spend as much time as I can there!



sidefunk said:


> Very nice. Looks like a super relaxing space.


Very relaxing!



hydrophyte said:


> Looks really nice Mark. It's unconventional and I like it a lot.


Thanks! Just wanted it simple. It will look much better when I get paint on it.



ua hua said:


> Very beautiful build. I love the way it looks like it was suppose to be there. I take it that will be "your chair"?


Thank you...and yes..that is MY chair!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Finished up with the CO2 hookup tonight so the filter wall once again..









Breakdown (Left Side)









1. Fluval 304
2. Fluval 404
3. 10 lb CO2 Tank
4. Purigen Reactor
5. UV Sterilizer
6. Atomic Inline Diffuser
7. 300W Hydor Heater

Breakdown (Right Side)









1. Fluval 404
2. Purigen Reactor
3. CO2 reactor
4. To Drain

CO2 manifold









The only 2 things left to finish up is to put the rest of the drain line in and get the return line from the 55 gal holding tank in but I got to get the rest of the fish over.


----------



## Chrome (Feb 26, 2012)

looks great, 
Is the Christmas tree set up because with the new tank all up and running it feels like Christmas time?:biggrin:


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

That plumbing is quite complicated. Rivals some reef setups Ive seen. I like it


----------



## PamAndJim (Sep 15, 2010)

How did you attach the heater to the plumbing?


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

The Hydor heater makes it as simple as cutting the tube and hooking in the heater... I absolutely love mine!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Chrome said:


> looks great,
> Is the Christmas tree set up because with the new tank all up and running it feels like Christmas time?:biggrin:


Kinda feels like Christmas.....that tree stays up all year. My wife wife collects snowmen and that tree has different snowman decorations on it that she has collected for quite some time..I have my tank hobby and that is a nitch of hers so I don't make her take it down.



bpb said:


> That plumbing is quite complicated. Rivals some reef setups Ive seen. I like it


I actually tried to make it as simple as possible and with the space I had, I didn't have to try and cram everything under a cabinet...it is so nice to access everything so easily



PamAndJim said:


> How did you attach the heater to the plumbing?


I bought some Fluval rubber ends [Ebay Link Removed] THIS[/URL], cut the tubing, put the end adapters on and installed the heater. You want to make sure you get the heater that has the 16/22mm (5/8") ends for the fluval adapters to fit.


Ozydego said:


> The Hydor heater makes it as simple as cutting the tube and hooking in the heater... I absolutely love mine!


They are great and love mine too.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Small update with some pics....All the fish are moved over, 55gal holding tank is cleaned and filled up with fill line plumbed to tank and last 304 filter is hooked up. Here are some pics I shot this afternoon...


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking great, nice shots, and love the fish stock!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

are all the rainbows male?

i really like the lileopsis around the rocks. i know its not an uncommon use, but i always like the results.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

OMG. You know those fish are *LOVING IT* in there! lol! Although out of curiosity, I'm wondering why you didn't use a 2nd LGA CO2 inline atomizer on the other end? Seems to me that it would have substantially minimized the plumbing involved on that side of the system. Nevertheless, I can't wait to see the progress on this tank in a month or so!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh, wow, this really turned out great. I like your fish selection.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

knuggs said:


> Looking great, nice shots, and love the fish stock!!


Thank you...they are all the same that I had in my 90 except for 8 of the 10 black skirt tetras



@[email protected] said:


> are all the rainbows male?
> 
> i really like the lileopsis around the rocks. i know its not an uncommon use, but i always like the results.


Yes, all the rainbows are male. This is the first time that I have had Lileopsis, and I am really impressed with it. I really like the look and it is big enough that my loaches leave it alone. I tried to plant some E. Belem and they just ripped it up.



styxx said:


> OMG. You know those fish are *LOVING IT* in there! lol! Although out of curiosity, I'm wondering why you didn't use a 2nd LGA CO2 inline atomizer on the other end? Seems to me that it would have substantially minimized the plumbing involved on that side of the system. Nevertheless, I can't wait to see the progress on this tank in a month or so!


The fish school school so much more and it is really fun watching them! 

To answer your question, I wanted to induce dissolved CO2 as well as have micro bubbles. It would have simplfied the plumbing alot but one of those Atomic diffusers and the flow I am creating, gets bubbles everywhere in the tank. It would have fogged it up to much with 2 of those running.



Marconis said:


> Oh, wow, this really turned out great. I like your fish selection.


Thank you!


----------



## FreshtoSalt (Dec 1, 2011)

It all come together beautifully, good job!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks awesome Mark!


----------



## rockwood (Jun 19, 2010)

Just a suggestion, but if you throw a female or two in their the male rainbows will color up a lot brighter, and they'll shift colors throughout the day slightly. It's pretty awesome to watch.


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Amazing build man. Really great looking tank.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Been awhile since I have updated this journal. Not a whole lot has happened except the past 2 weeks I finally got my drain line installed for my water changes and then yesterday got some different rocks and re-did the scape a little bit last night. I added some anubius nana that I had form my 20 gal tank and moved one of the stumps. I am waiting on some more plants from Bigstick tomorrow that will help fill in a couple of spots so I will post some more pics when those get planted but for now here are some pics..


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

The pics above is with all the lighting on and the Atomic Inline diffuser running which makes the water seem a bit cloudy. Here are some pics when the PC lights go out and I have just my LED's on and the diffuser is off..

Full Tank Shot








Right Side








Middle








Left Side








Angled


----------



## garloki72 (Oct 31, 2010)

Just went through this whole thread and all I can say is WOW! The tank is more than amazing and your quite the handyman!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

garloki72 said:


> Just went through this whole thread and all I can say is WOW! The tank is more than amazing and your quite the handyman!


Thanks so much for the wonderful comment.

I just went back thru my whole journal as well and I have to say that I am glad I went with the smaller rocks and moved the one stump. It has made the tank look bigger and so much better. Also, I can't believe that it was over 2 months since I last updated and it took me 4 months to install my drain line, which btw works great!

I will try and snap some pics of the fish room and drain line and also I built a new light hood which works really well.

I also wanted to let people know that the LED's I bought really don't grow the plants very well and that is why I added my 48" CF light back on this tank. I will say though that the LED's cast a beautiful light and the shimmering effect is awesome.

I bought some blue night time LED's from Fosters & Smith last night so should get them installed later this week.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya I am with the other guy; the over all layout and follow through of your plan, design, and implementation of it all is just flawless to say the least! I really like the LED's effect on the tank, too bad they don't grow plants well, but they make the whole tank seem more natural in general. I think everything just flows well together feels like a river. I like this setup better than the last, but I believe IMO if you let those vals on the left grow behind and out of the left driftwood, it would help hid the inflow line and keep the natural feeling. but just a thought ha...


----------



## ROZDAB (Oct 3, 2011)

Your art/tank/skills are very inspirational and I love those rainbows you have. 

You are a natural. 

Great job with everything and your family must love it!!!!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It has been quite awhile since my last update but not really a whole lot has changed. I am working slowly at getting my narrow leaf java fern to grow out around the base of my wood and I am going to use christmas moss all along the front of the rocks as I get more of it. I have organized my fish room more and finalized the light hood above my tank. Still a long road ahead until it looks the way I want it to look. Here are some pics...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, thats an awesome fishroom.
and a good looking tank. did i mention i love the rainbowfish?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> wow, thats an awesome fishroom.
> and a good looking tank.


Couldn't have said it better. Amazing. I really like how you have your drift wood set up.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That is awesome! What a wonderful way to display those thick, chunky fish. How long have you had those rainbows for?


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

wOw!! beautiful!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh jeez! Just read through, and I can believe you have this amazing set up! I can only hope to have the luck and skill to have what you have one day!


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Very beautiful tank! Your fish do look incredible. Your rockwork is so nice and I can't tell you how much I love that dw!

Another member, Meggane I believe is her username, just got an odd shaped tank and she's looking for ideas. She has a lot of height and something like this might be the ticket! You should go talk to her  Your scape design could be just what she needs to see to help her in her planning!

BTW, I want your fish room! So organized and well, just awesome!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

@[email protected] said:


> wow, thats an awesome fishroom.
> and a good looking tank. did i mention i love the rainbowfish?


Thanks! (And you may have mentioned the rainbowfish before :hihi: )



MikeS said:


> Couldn't have said it better. Amazing. I really like how you have your drift wood set up.


Thank you. It took me awhile to find the right kind of driftwood I wanted to use.



hydrophyte said:


> That is awesome! What a wonderful way to display those thick, chunky fish. How long have you had those rainbows for?


I had to do some digging on the age of the Rainbows but the best that I can find is since 2007



Meganne said:


> wOw!! beautiful!


Thanks so much!



LyzzaRyzz said:


> Oh jeez! Just read through, and I can believe you have this amazing set up! I can only hope to have the luck and skill to have what you have one day!


Thank you....and let me say that it is not luck at all but this wonderful forum and the wealth of information it and the people here contain. I spent hours researching, reading and asking members questions to get where I am at today and I still have so much more to learn. So many people here want others to succeed and if I can be of any help to you, please let me know!



Amandas tank said:


> Very beautiful tank! Your fish do look incredible. Your rockwork is so nice and I can't tell you how much I love that dw!
> 
> Another member, Meggane I believe is her username, just got an odd shaped tank and she's looking for ideas. She has a lot of height and something like this might be the ticket! You should go talk to her  Your scape design could be just what she needs to see to help her in her planning!
> 
> BTW, I want your fish room! So organized and well, just awesome!


Thanks so much for the wonderful comments!

*I have to give thanks to Frank Wazeter with Aqua Design Amano USA for his help with the driftwood. He took time out of his busy schedule to go out into their warehouse and pull out pieces of driftwood, take pics and send them to me. I just gave him an idea of what I was looking for and after many pics, decided on these 4.*

I will look her up and see if I can help or point her in the right direction.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

That was a great video you posted in her thread! Thank you  It appears she had seen your journal before I did. I noticed her name qouted above mine. Well I'm glad she's since your scape!


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Just skimmed through the thread quick to look at the pictures...WOW. Great job, lots of credit for the stand/base for the tank. A++.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Amandas tank said:


> That was a great video you posted in her thread! Thank you  It appears she had seen your journal before I did. I noticed her name qouted above mine. Well I'm glad she's since your scape!


I love that tank in the video and even had thought of having my tank be a hardscape only for a while but I like the plants. I told her to let me know if I could be of any help



alipper said:


> Just skimmed through the thread quick to look at the pictures...WOW. Great job, lots of credit for the stand/base for the tank. A++.


Thank you! I wanted to make sure that the base would support the weight and be a good foundation for the tank. I really enjoyed the whole project.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Mark, the tank is looking really good as is your very well organized fish room. Did you lose all of your bylxa aubertti you had?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

ua hua said:


> Mark, the tank is looking really good as is your very well organized fish room. Did you lose all of your bylxa aubertti you had?


Thanks! I am an organizational freak! I can't stand having clutter.

I did lose all my Blyxa Aubertii in the move! I had a bunch of BBA on it when it was in my 55 gal till I got the 125 done and before I transferred it, I did an excel dip and it killed it within a week. I was so upset because I love that plant and hope to get more of it in the future. I did find, though, that Streba Cories will eat Blyxa plants so before I get anymore. I will have to get rid of them.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Just some updated pics. Sorry for the fish being so blurry. Need to work out my camera setings.

I spread out my christmas moss all along the rocks so now I have to have patience and let it grow in. I also spread out my java fern and put it behind each of the stumps. It will take about 4 months before this will really look the way I want it. Here aer some pics...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Look at that!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> Look at that!


Thanks! Still a long way to go.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Messed around last night and moved some plants I have in my 20 gal over to this tank and also took some other shots..

One of my favorites.. Bacopa Colorata


















I also moved some Cyperus Helferi which if you look close will see scattered throught the tank.



















My favorite side of the tank...



















NOW for the Ugly and if anyone can tell me why this happens or how to fix it, I would be eternally greatful....:help:



















When I moved these Anubius Nans in here from my 20 gal, there was not a spot of algea on them and now they look awful. You can tell the new leaves. It makes me sick :icon_frow


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Do you keep any plecos bro? For your size tank, I'd toss in like 4 BNPs in there to clean that stuff up. They work around the clock too.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> Do you keep any plecos bro? For your size tank, I'd toss in like 4 BNPs in there to clean that stuff up. They work around the clock too.


No plecos...the last 2 I had died and never seemed to keep stuff clean (that was in my 90 gal and not in this tank). I thought about getting a couple Hillstream loaches cause I heard they help with algea...anyone know this to be true??


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

hillstream loaches are great for algae, but not in your tank, too much CO2. They need HIGHLY oxygenated water to thrive for long periods of time. Bushynose plecos would probably be the best bet. Stiphodon atropurpureus Is another I have seen do a good job but have never had one myself.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you can bleach dip the anubias. they handle it very well. or peroxide/excel spot dose on them.


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Absolutely loving this tank, your planning, handiwork, and patience has made this tank amazing. I can't wait to see the moss grow out in the front of this tank. I would also recommend a couple BN plecos. Only, downfall of plecos is there bio-load. But with that over filtration it wouldn't be a problem. Keep up the great work and updates with more pics.


----------



## ben100 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just went through the entire thread and I must say I love it. Beautiful tank, set up, and determination! I also recommend the BN plecos, mine is great.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

sketch804 said:


> hillstream loaches are great for algae, but not in your tank, too much CO2. They need HIGHLY oxygenated water to thrive for long periods of time. Bushynose plecos would probably be the best bet. Stiphodon atropurpureus Is another I have seen do a good job but have never had one myself.


Thanks for the info.



StraightAddicted said:


> Absolutely loving this tank, your planning, handiwork, and patience has made this tank amazing. I can't wait to see the moss grow out in the front of this tank. I would also recommend a couple BN plecos. Only, downfall of plecos is there bio-load. But with that over filtration it wouldn't be a problem. Keep up the great work and updates with more pics.


Thank you! It was alot of planning and thinking and have been very pleased with it. I to can't wait for the moss to grow out cause I know it will take a while. I will try to post pics a little more often.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I will have to try the BN plecos again and see how they do.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

ben100 said:


> Just went through the entire thread and I must say I love it. Beautiful tank, set up, and determination! I also recommend the BN plecos, mine is great.


Thank you for kind words!


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Like so many have said before, I just read through your thread and I must say I have a serious case of tank envy. I'd love to have a tank and room likes yours someday. Having the filters so easy to get to along with all that counter space to work on them must be very nice! When I return from Iraq next year I'm hoping my fiancé, wife then, will let me get a bigger tank. Great job. 

I have subscribed.


----------



## Andrewtfw (Dec 30, 2006)

I too just read through the entire thread and was captivated the whole way. The tank is beautiful! I did not know that sterbai ate blyxa, but that would explain why I can't keep it growing in my tank with 18 sterbai. 
Can you tell me the name of the plant in the far background just left of center? Also, what are you using to keep the moss on top of the rocks?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Simple awesome! I especially love the rock work (have I said that here already? I can't remember - lol). I spend a lot of time walking along creek beds here, and i love to see rounded rocks used instead of jagged - it give the environment a completely different look. I like seeing your Congos, too. I can't decide if I want to get some for a future tank or not (I've never seen them in person) but the iridescent colors really show up well in your pics...are all yours male?


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Really nice tank, how big are your congos? Bigger then average? I can't figure out if mine are full grown yet, they look much smaller the yours, maybe its the pics?


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

Went through the journal and I must say I've gotta do something like this one day! Awesome setup man!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

HunterX said:


> Like so many have said before, I just read through your thread and I must say I have a serious case of tank envy. I'd love to have a tank and room likes yours someday. Having the filters so easy to get to along with all that counter space to work on them must be very nice! When I return from Iraq next year I'm hoping my fiancé, wife then, will let me get a bigger tank. Great job.
> 
> I have subscribed.


Thanks so much! The layout of this tank with the house worked out great and makes things super easy to get to. Are you serving over in Iraq?



Andrewtfw said:


> I too just read through the entire thread and was captivated the whole way. The tank is beautiful! I did not know that sterbai ate blyxa, but that would explain why I can't keep it growing in my tank with 18 sterbai.
> Can you tell me the name of the plant in the far background just left of center? Also, what are you using to keep the moss on top of the rocks?


Thanks and I didn't think they did either till I caught them mowing it down. The Jullii cories will not eat it but the Strebai do.

The plant in the background is Pogostemon Stellatus 'Broad Leaf'. I love this plant better then Limnophila Aromatica cause it grows straight but it is only good in large aquariums cause they will get very big.

I take and put the moss on the rocks and then get hair nets and wrap around the rock to hold it in place. Works very well.



driftwoodhunter said:


> Simple awesome! I especially love the rock work (have I said that here already? I can't remember - lol). I spend a lot of time walking along creek beds here, and i love to see rounded rocks used instead of jagged - it give the environment a completely different look. I like seeing your Congos, too. I can't decide if I want to get some for a future tank or not (I've never seen them in person) but the iridescent colors really show up well in your pics...are all yours male?


Thanks! You will love the congos and they are better in person! I think they are all males but not for sure.



rustbucket said:


> Really nice tank, how big are your congos? Bigger then average? I can't figure out if mine are full grown yet, they look much smaller the yours, maybe its the pics?


Thank you! The max size for congos is roughly 3" and mine are that and maybe a bit more. For comparison, the rainbows are about 5" long.



karce87 said:


> Went through the journal and I must say I've gotta do something like this one day! Awesome setup man!


Thanks for the kind words! Hope you can do it as well because it is very fullfilling.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Few pics. Did a trim, waterchange and a good cleaning last night and tank always looks good the next day.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Lovely! And I just know that last Congo pic was for me - lol


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well....some changes are on the way with fish selection and really has already started. I removed my Bala shark from this tank because he was just getting to big and was not leaving my rainbows alone. I also tore down my 20 gal tank and moved my Threadfin Rainbows in this tank but I was afraid the shark would have them for lunch since they are so small so that is another reason for the move.

This weekend I am going to Aquarium Adventure to get more of the following:

Rummmynose Tetras
Harlequin Rasboros
Otos
(1) Pleco
and ....possibly some more YoYo Loaches depending on the price. (Those that followed my 90 Corner Tank remember my yoyo's and that I lost them last year to something.)

Can't wait! Will try and post some updated pics of the tank this weekend if I can.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

thats awesome. i am envious!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Some Updated Pics.....


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I love those fish in there. Did you get your algae under control? The tank looks totally clean in these shots.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

hydrophyte said:


> I love those fish in there. Did you get your algae under control? The tank looks totally clean in these shots.


It has balanced out. I did buy a Ancistrus Bushynose Pleco and 4 more Otos to help clean, but the tank has balanced itself and things have acclimated to the water conditions really well, especially the Jungle Vals.

I also added my Threadfin rainbows from my 20 gal and purchased some Bleeding Heart Tetras, and more Rummynose Tetras. I really like the varity and size differences of the fish I have right now.


----------



## sarazorz (Feb 11, 2013)

I love this tank! Good call on switching out the bigger rocks with the smaller ones, the scale is more appropriate for the "tree trunks". Gorgeous! I am so jealous!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I just LOVE those tree trunks!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

sarazorz said:


> I love this tank! Good call on switching out the bigger rocks with the smaller ones, the scale is more appropriate for the "tree trunks". Gorgeous! I am so jealous!


Thank you!



driftwoodhunter said:


> I just LOVE those tree trunks!


Thank you!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

This really is a pretty aquarium. I have been following it for a while now.

I finally plan on getting my 90P up and running, with tree stumps as my hardscape. I have been using this as inspiration and a bit of a model for the plan I hope to put in place.


----------



## keep_on_keepin_on (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful. Just enough natural but not overrun.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Momotaro said:


> This really is a pretty aquarium. I have been following it for a while now.
> 
> I finally plan on getting my 90P up and running, with tree stumps as my hardscape. I have been using this as inspiration and a bit of a model for the plan I hope to put in place.


Thank you and I will keep an eye out for your 90P journal. You always have great scapes.



keep_on_keepin_on said:


> Beautiful. Just enough natural but not overrun.


Thank you...I really am having to watch to make sure it does not get overgrown to lose that natural look. This is really my first time doing a scape like this where I have different plants growing up within each other. All my other scapes in my tanks were groups of the same plants, arranged in specific areas. I still am not happy with my right side and how it looks.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I also noticed, as I was going back thru the pics, that they look hazy and that is due to the Inline CO2 Diffuser. If you enlarge pics 3 & 5 you will see very small bubbles and that is the CO2. I will try and take some pics tonight, maybe try a video if I can, when the CO2 is off.

Also, my E Belem grass is trying to get acclimated to this tank. I have some new shoots sprouting so I hope it will start spreading faster each week. Right now it looks crappy.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Seems like your dream has come true. Beautiful tank


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice tank, first time seeing this thread and I am loving the wood (especially the one all the way on the right).


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Conrad283 said:


> Seems like your dream has come true. Beautiful tank


:thumbsup:



UDGags said:


> Very nice tank, first time seeing this thread and I am loving the wood (especially the one all the way on the right).


Texas Select wood hand picked by Frank Wazeter from ADG inventory. He took time to go out and pick out pieces that I was looking for and took pics of them for me to choose from. Great guy!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I need some advise from you all...Looking at the pics above, I am trying to decide whether to remove the P. Stellatus Broad leaf and fill in that area with jungle vals or leave it as is??? I am getting a feeling that the P.Stella is not working with the scape I have and is out of place. What are you opinions?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Some pics without the CO2 running and before a water change....


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

dewalltheway said:


> I need some advise from you all...Looking at the pics above, I am trying to decide whether to remove the P. Stellatus Broad leaf and fill in that area with jungle vals or leave it as is??? I am getting a feeling that the P.Stella is not working with the scape I have and is out of place. What are you opinions?


I think it breaks the pattern of the continuous leaf structure in the background. However, I can kind of see what you are saying that it doesn't completely fit the scape but I like it. It just breaks up the scape a little bit and adds a little bit of different coloration in there.

I love your Boesemani's! How long have you had them? I see that one of them is darker than the others. Was he purchased at a different time?

Also, what type of moss is that in the front of your tank?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

JEden8 said:


> I think it breaks the pattern of the continuous leaf structure in the background. However, I can kind of see what you are saying that it doesn't completely fit the scape but I like it. It just breaks up the scape a little bit and adds a little bit of different coloration in there.
> 
> I love your Boesemani's! How long have you had them? I see that one of them is darker than the others. Was he purchased at a different time?
> 
> Also, what type of moss is that in the front of your tank?


Thanks for the opinion and I do like the color that it does bring to the tank.

The rainbows I purchased all at one time. I did have 6 but have lost 2 to different circumstances. I have had them for at least 5 years and just love them!

The moss in the front is christmas moss.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

WOW  This would be my dream tank too, if I had the space. You have all the species that I wish I could have in my tank, if only it was big enough. Truly stellar!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It has been awhile since I update this journal. Not much has really changed except for the moss has grown out, Java Fern has increased and the tank was due for a change.

I didn't take any before pics (always forget) but I will post some after pics this weekend. I have been working on the tank the last couple nights, ripping things out, cleaning, thinning and have 1/2 the tank about done. Stay tune for pics because I know we all like pics!


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

What happened to the PICS you promised. This is still one of my favorite builds.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

agreed with above! more pics!


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

those bosemani's are huge!!!!


----------



## etk300ex (May 1, 2013)

Awesome tank man!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey, good to see you again! I love the aquascaping. It suits your fish very well.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks so much for the great comments and always good to hear from you Phil! So sorry for the delay in getting pics posted. We went on vacation and then my wife's grandfather passed away this past week so haven't had much time. I did just take some quick pics (they aren't the greatest) but it is where the tank stands as of tonight so I hope you enjoy!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Tank is looking beautiful Mark. Your fish look very healthy and happy.

What kind of moss is on your rocks?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

ua hua said:


> Tank is looking beautiful Mark. Your fish look very healthy and happy.
> 
> What kind of moss is on your rocks?


Thanks! The moss is Christmas moss. I really like how it is coming in since I re-tied it.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

I love your clown loach - such a beautiful fish.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Wolf19 said:


> I love your clown loach - such a beautiful fish.


Thanks....I do love the clown loaches I have. There are actually 2 of them in there and they both were one of my first fish I purchased when I got into the hobby in 2006 so they are around 7 years old.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Clown Loaches have personality unlike most fish. Mine is about 9" now and is about 9 yrs+. I can be a bare on the smaller up & coming plants though.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Some pics I shot today..


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

awesome! the moss looks stunning


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

You're making me seriously consider using Rainbows in my tank when it's set up.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Your making me seriously consider redoing my tank with black sand, and that's not good it would be a seriously huge job. Your tank looks awesome!!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

plecostomouse said:


> awesome! the moss looks stunning


Thank you! I am really liking the way it is coming in since I redid them. Here before to long they will blend together and look more natural instead of moss balls.



Phil Edwards said:


> You're making me seriously consider using Rainbows in my tank when it's set up.


The rainbows are great! I love mine. Those things are at least 5-6 inches long. You wouldn't regret it.



rustbucket said:


> Your making me seriously consider redoing my tank with black sand, and that's not good it would be a seriously huge job. Your tank looks awesome!!


Always love a redo. You get to change things you have been wanting to change and things get cleaned up...thanks also for the kind words!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Tear out and some re-doing. I pulled my large stump out that was on the left side so I could use that as a centerpiece in my 75G cichlid tank. I didn't like where my Cyperus Hefleri is located on the right side cause the current and returns just twist it up so moving it tonight to the left side. Also, looking at getting some Blyxa to put as a miground plant for the center of the tank. Here are pics of the left side and middle redo..








And where I am tonight before I start on the right side.....


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful tank and fish! Looks very natural roud:

Making me seriously consider upgrading, those bows are huge!!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Before...

After...


Additional pics of after...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I know the middle looks awkward, but I am going to buy some Blyxa Japonica to go between the moss and the P Stella as a midground transition.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I think it's looking great! Loving the moss.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

stunning tank. definitely an inspiration when I get my own house.

did you really tie and wrap each rock? the moss on the rocks is the most captivating part of the tank that catches my eye.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

CL said:


> I think it's looking great! Loving the moss.


Thanks!



Jonnywhoop said:


> stunning tank. definitely an inspiration when I get my own house.
> 
> did you really tie and wrap each rock? the moss on the rocks is the most captivating part of the tank that catches my eye.


Thank you!
I wrap my rocks using hair nets. I cover the top of the rock with moss and then stretch a hair net around it. I can usually cover 3-5 med sized rocks with one hair net.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Love the changes! The tank has a very balanced look. Cant wait to see the blyxa among the moss rocks, one of my favorite plants!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Duck5003 said:


> Love the changes! The tank has a very balanced look. Cant wait to see the blyxa among the moss rocks, one of my favorite plants!


Thank you!

20 stems of Blyxa coming in on Monday from fellow TPT'er JoraaN, can't wait!


----------



## RiverShark (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking awesome! I just when through this whole build thread. Great work!


----------



## cschilly (Aug 14, 2013)

I love the tank. Any more info on your cichlid tank?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

cschilly said:


> I love the tank. Any more info on your cichlid tank?


Thank you and the cichlid tank is on hold due to insufficient funds. It will still happen, but just not right now...pretty bummed :frown:


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

RiverShark said:


> Looking awesome! I just when through this whole build thread. Great work!


Thank you and I appreciate your time going thru my entire journal. It has been fun!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Re-scaping done (until Monday when I get my Blyxa), water change done and things cleaned up some additional pics......


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's a video of the tank


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

The Blyxa is going it tie everything together so well! I cant get over those Boesemanis, the kings of that tank.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Very sad day, today...I lost one of my Rainbows :icon_cry:
I am not sure what really happened. I found him behind one of the filter tubes. I don't know if he got stuck, but he beat himself up pretty good. There wasn't anything I could do for him so to end his suffering, I put him in a container with some water and put him in the freezer. I am now down to 3 bows. I did take a pic of him to show that I wasn't kidding they are 5" long. I do love my bows!



R.I.P.


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

:icon_sad:
That really sucks.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

shambhalove. said:


> :icon_sad:
> That really sucks.


Very much so! They really add to the overall look of the tank and now only 3 left.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful tank, btw

v2


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. He was a stunner of a fish, hope you can replace him with an equally amazing bow.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Another Rainbow fighting for his life today. I quickly put together a hospital tank and got him on Mila & Pima Fix and added some freshwater salt to it. Also hooked up a canister filter with an inline heater to boost the temp and also (2) airstones and a sponge filter. Just hope now he will come thru ok. Next 24 hours are critical.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well...the rainbow took a turn for the worst overnight and at lunch was nose down in the hospital tank, still breathing but not going to make it. When I get home from work, if he is still alive, I will put an end to his suffering. So sad, 2 bows gone in less then 48 hrs. Hope this is it and the other 2 stay healthy.


----------



## jchase79 (Jul 2, 2013)

so sorry to hear about your rainbows... hope the other two stay healthy!


----------



## Landmines (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear, Im always heartbroken when I lose a fish Id had for years and have grown attached to


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the thoughtful words. The 2nd rainbow had died by the time I got home from work. The other 2 raindows looked as though they had some sort of white fungus starting on them so I did a 50% water change in the hospital tank and put both of them in there with meds. I sure hope they don't die on me.

On a lighter side, I did get my Blyxa in the mail today and got it planted. Here are some pics (tank looks bare w/o the rainbows in there)


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the fish...I hope the otger two pull through as well. I wonder if it was old age or something that was in the substrate that got released during the rescape that caused the outbreak.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

it is very noticeable that your bose are temporarily gone. tank is different.

hope the other 2 rebound for you.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

lamiskool said:


> Sorry to hear about the fish...I hope the otger two pull through as well. I wonder if it was old age or something that was in the substrate that got released during the rescape that caused the outbreak.


Thank you and I don't know what is going on. It only seems to have affected the bows at this point (knock on wood)!




trailsnale said:


> it is very noticeable that your bose are temporarily gone. tank is different.
> 
> hope the other 2 rebound for you.


The bows made the tank, that is for sure. I will have to get more.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

A few thoughts I have....

I have a purigen reactor and about a week ago and then again last night some of the purigen beads got thru the pleated filter and was pushed into the tank. If the fish ate the purigen, would it kill them??

or

Someone mentioned the possibility that when I cleaned the tank and moved things around that I caused some sort of bacterial outbreak, but why is it only affecting the rainbows (at this point, crossing my fingers)??

or

I added 6 rummynose tetras & 2 SAE's to the tank on August 10th. I usually use a QT tank at first but didn't have one ready and I did my regular acclimation process that takes about an hour. All the new fish I put in colored up and were eating 1 hour after I put them in the tank and still are fine & healthy. Could they have been carrying a fungus but then again, why only the rainbows??

I am so nervous that this is going to sweep thru my tank and wipe out my fish. The bows I have had for 6 years, the 2 clown loaches for 7 years, and the angelfish I raised from a fry and is around 5 years old, not to mention all the other fish and the investment in them. I can handle a fish death here or there but not in groups!

What are your thoughts and opinions??


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Nightfall on the 125G


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well...I changed the look again. I had pulled a large stump piece out that I was going to use for my cichlid tank, but since I don't have the money for that right now, I wanted to put it back in. Sooooo...here is what I came up with. Tell me what you think...


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Not sure about the purigen and not very good at diagnosis. Hopefully the rest are fine!

I love the placement of your plants. Nice progression from front to back.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

This still remains my all time favorite tank. When I return home from deployment I really want to put something like this together. I could spend all day staring into it! Outstanding job.


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

Absolutely impressive!
Your tank brings tears of joy to my eyes

tanks like this reinvigorate my inspiration to make my tanks just as beautiful


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Did the other two rainbows make it? I agree, your tank is amazing.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Mizuhuman said:


> Absolutely impressive!
> Your tank brings tears of joy to my eyes
> 
> tanks like this reinvigorate my inspiration to make my tanks just as beautiful


Humbled by your comment..thanks!



The Dude said:


> Did the other two rainbows make it? I agree, your tank is amazing.


The other 2 rainbows are still doing well. They remain in the hospital tank till I know everything is 100%. One still has a open sore spot on its' one side so monitorong that.

Here are some pics I just took. I topped the P Stella and replanted on Tuesday night. The next time I am going to cut and sell the tops so I can produce more of a bush type look. Enjoy...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Look who is back in the main tank!! Doing well!


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

great news! now your tank is back to normal, lol!!!

thanks,


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

trailsnale said:


> great news! now your tank is back to normal, lol!!!
> 
> thanks,


Exactly! roud:

Here are some other pics of the tank from the other day


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Couple shots from tonight. Things are getting overgrown a bit so I think I will be doing a new layout around Thankksgiving. Really want to spread the Jungle Vals from one end to the other and I think I will have enough to do it.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

This is looking great! I like how you can see the progression, it really gives perspective on how mature and well balanced the tank has become.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, wow! This tank has filled in really really nice. One of my favorites for sure!


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the updated photos. Your tank is still one of my TOP 5 favorite. I can't wait to get home and get started on mine!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

kwheeler91 said:


> This is looking great! I like how you can see the progression, it really gives perspective on how mature and well balanced the tank has become.


Thank you! I am very pleased with the maturity of the tank and the nature balance it does have. Not a whole lot of work to do with it except water changes and weekly trimming of the jungle vals. I clean & switch out my purigen reactors about once a month.




chad320 said:


> Yeah, wow! This tank has filled in really really nice. One of my favorites for sure!


Thanks so much! Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

HunterX said:


> Thanks for the updated photos. Your tank is still one of my TOP 5 favorite. I can't wait to get home and get started on mine!


That means a lot because there are a bunch of great tanks on here so thank you!

When are you due to come home? Be safe and God bless!


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

Very Nice, OHIO represent! What region are you in? Recommend any LFS?


----------



## DooSPX (Aug 10, 2013)

Tank looks beautiful! I cannot wait till my Vals grow in like that.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

DooSPX said:


> Tank looks beautiful! I cannot wait till my Vals grow in like that.


Thanks so much! It took awhile for mine to adapt to my tank but then once it did, they took off. Now I have to do a trim weekly because they will grow about an inch a day. 



carpalstunna said:


> Very Nice, OHIO represent! What region are you in? Recommend any LFS?


Thank you! Yes..OHIO! I am in Knox County, central Ohio.


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking great! Can't wait for the re-scape... 

Your tank (specifically) inspired me to move to a 6' tank. Thanks for posting the pictures and scape process.


----------



## howze01 (Dec 4, 2012)

Love the Congo Tetras! My favorite fish out there! Like the way their colors match with the bows too. I am setting up a 120g and plan on a school of Congos.

Love the tank, especially the long vals in the back that flow with the current. Great tank!


----------



## DooSPX (Aug 10, 2013)

Do you use CO2?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Tank looks great! I love that moss garden in the foreground. What kind of moss is that?



dewalltheway said:


> Couple shots from tonight. Things are getting overgrown a bit so I think I will be doing a new layout around Thankksgiving. Really want to spread the Jungle Vals from one end to the other and I think I will have enough to do it.


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Very awesome tank setup!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

crazymittens said:


> Looking great! Can't wait for the re-scape...
> 
> Your tank (specifically) inspired me to move to a 6' tank. Thanks for posting the pictures and scape process.


Thanks and love posting pics when I get the time. The 6' tank has been great and the fish have so much more freedom to swim and it is fun to watch. I knew I would say this at some point so it might as well be now...I wish I would have gone with the 24" deep tank!



howze01 said:


> Love the Congo Tetras! My favorite fish out there! Like the way their colors match with the bows too. I am setting up a 120g and plan on a school of Congos.
> 
> Love the tank, especially the long vals in the back that flow with the current. Great tank!


Thanks! Congos are great and I remember the first time I saw them in Texgal's tank and wanted some really bad. Their colors are awesome. The vals have taken some time to get developed and my rescape will have them all along the back wall



DooSPX said:


> Do you use CO2?


Yes..I have (2) tanks one that feeds a inline diffuser and one that goes to a reactor

I will take a pic and post later



hydrophyte said:


> Tank looks great! I love that moss garden in the foreground. What kind of moss is that?


Thanks man! The moss is Christmas moss and it really grows well not that it has adapted to my tank.



Digital said:


> Very awesome tank setup!


Thank you!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Always a very clean and healthy system. Picture quality makes me spend that little extra time looking at the detail  
md


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice tank! I love 125g planted tanks. Do you have any shots of your electrical control panel, co2 etc. (basically what's under the hood) ?


----------



## Idrankwhat (Mar 20, 2013)

The tank is simply amazing. Thanks for making a fantastic journal.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Here is what is behind the hood. It is an older pic and I have added another CO2 bottle since this pic but really not much has changed.









Instead of running (2) bubble counters off one CO2 tank like pictured above, I added a CO2 tank to feed the reactor.
1. [STRIKE]Fluval 304[/STRIKE] - This has been replaced with a Fluval 405
2. Fluval 404
3. 10 lb CO2 Tank
4. Purigen Reactor
5. UV Sterilizer
6. Atomic Inline Diffuser
7. 300W Hydor Heater



I also added a 4th Fluval 304 filter that isn't in the pic above for a skimmer unit.
1. Fluval 404
2. Purigen Reactor
3. CO2 reactor
4. To Drain


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

mountaindew said:


> Always a very clean and healthy system. Picture quality makes me spend that little extra time looking at the detail
> md


Thx MD! Appreciate the comments.



Idrankwhat said:


> The tank is simply amazing. Thanks for making a fantastic journal.


Thank you for your kind words and your welcome. I love taking pics when I get time to and updating my journal.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Just spent a good chunk of my time reading your whole thread! Tank looks stunning and I love how wood and the vals give the tank a soft feeling. How Do you like the led pendants? I'm thinking about giving them a try. Thanks for sharing your great tank!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Just spent a good chunk of my time reading your whole thread! Tank looks stunning and I love how wood and the vals give the tank a soft feeling. How Do you like the led pendants? I'm thinking about giving them a try. Thanks for sharing your great tank!


Thanks so much and for your time reading! The LED lights I bought are not really for growing plants but give a great shimmering effect inside the tank and really shows off my fish's colors. One day I would love to convert my Coralife CF unit for a LED system that actually grows plants.


----------



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tank looks awesome. I'm inspired to use vals in my middle background area, and also going to add boesmani's with my angels. What is the plant in the center mid-ground in between the mossy stones and the vals?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

mattjm20 said:


> Tank looks awesome. I'm inspired to use vals in my middle background area, and also going to add boesmani's with my angels. What is the plant in the center mid-ground in between the mossy stones and the vals?


Pogostemon Stellatus 'Broad Leaf'

Thanks for the comment as well.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Video of tank tonight. Getting ready for a complete re-do next week after Christmas.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3840453826720&l=8927776169499402247

A little better video...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3840511908172&l=1951318780115776416


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful fish and plants! I love your system of fluvals running the various reactors and such! That purigen definitely has your water crystal clear! How many clown loaches do you have in this tank? I used to have a nice school of long ago, loaches have great personalities. Lovely rainbows too!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

synaethetic said:


> Beautiful fish and plants! I love your system of fluvals running the various reactors and such! That purigen definitely has your water crystal clear! How many clown loaches do you have in this tank? I used to have a nice school of long ago, loaches have great personalities. Lovely rainbows too!


Thank youfor your comments! I have just 2 clown loaches but they are the ones I started the hobby with in 2005 so they are pretty special to me.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

It looks really nice Mark. What are your plans for your redo? Post lots of pictures along the way. I have always enjoyed your tank and look forward to seeing what you have in store. It's always fun to change things up and try something new even if it can be a pain in the a$$.

If you ever feel like getting rid of some of that Christmas moss I would be interested in some and may have some plants to trade if your looking for anything in particular let me know.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

ua hua said:


> It looks really nice Mark. What are your plans for your redo? Post lots of pictures along the way. I have always enjoyed your tank and look forward to seeing what you have in store. It's always fun to change things up and try something new even if it can be a pain in the a$$.
> 
> If you ever feel like getting rid of some of that Christmas moss I would be interested in some and may have some plants to trade if your looking for anything in particular let me know.


I am not real sure what I want to do. I do know I want to try and create some depth and everything is coming out. I will post pics for sure and I would say I should have moss left over and I will let you know. I do enjoy the redo's and getting another layout but I don't care for rewrapping the stones with moss. I will just have to see how things fall together and what inspiration I will have for a new layout.


----------



## Xavier85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Amazing journal and a breathtaking tank. I just read all 20 pages of it and I'm overwhelmed. Sad about your 2 rainbows, but very glad that the other two made through it. Your workmanship and the evolution of your tank has been a great read. Thanks a lot, sir. I am truly inspired.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Xavier85 said:


> Amazing journal and a breathtaking tank. I just read all 20 pages of it and I'm overwhelmed. Sad about your 2 rainbows, but very glad that the other two made through it. Your workmanship and the evolution of your tank has been a great read. Thanks a lot, sir. I am truly inspired.


Thank you so much and appreciate your time reading through my journal. It has been a very enjoyable tank all the way through and continues to be a joy for me! Thanks again for your very kind comments and glad that you are inspired by it.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

holy crap. i wish i was that organized!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

scapegoat said:


> holy crap. i wish i was that organized!


I am a freak when it comes to organization! I have to have things organized or I go crazy.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

dewalltheway said:


> I am a freak when it comes to organization! I have to have things organized or I go crazy.


I'm the same way. Check out the controller I'm building. It has to be organized too!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

HunterX said:


> I'm the same way. Check out the controller I'm building. It has to be organized too!


That's awesome and very organized! You have some talent building that and it looks great.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Finally! I am getting to start my tank rescape. A lot to do that will be spread out over the next couple days. Below is the tank how it looks before I get started....


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well...Project Re-Scape has been put on hold already till tomorrow. Had to hook up my daughter's ethernet wall jack in her room for her X-box and new smart TV we bought her for Christmas and now we are going to take the little one to the Columbus Zoo to see the animals and their yearly Wildlights display. Sooooo....will start tomorrow on the rescape or tonight, depending on when we get back.....stay tune!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

*Very nice*

I have been looking at an empty 125 for almost 2 years now.

Finally went out and picked up a few pieces of driftwood that I really liked.

Found this journal this morning.
AMAZING and inspirational.


----------



## Greg0u812 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Very nice.*

I found this thread in the wee hours of the night.
Like some of the others, I started at post #1 and followed it all.

I have much more inspiration now to get my 125g going! It's been sitting in my living room for 2 years without a drop of water in it.
Actually, it's full of tap water at the moment. Thought I better check to make sure it has no leaks, before actually buying a bunch of stuff for it.

I hope you don't mind me stealing some of the plant ideas from you!
That layout is VERY close to what I have been envisioning mine to look like.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well..started around 1:30pm today with this..



Then got teh java fern tore out on the right side



Then all the moss in the front plus the wood on the right..



Then the wood and some misc stuff on the left..



Then the jungle vals in the back which emptied the tank



Did some wood arrangement on the floor while the filters cleaned up all the crap floating around...



Water cleearing up pretty quickly....



Then started to place the wood in the tank....



What do you think of the wood arrangement? Thoughts?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Greg0u812 said:


> I found this thread in the wee hours of the night.
> Like some of the others, I started at post #1 and followed it all.
> 
> I have much more inspiration now to get my 125g going! It's been sitting in my living room for 2 years without a drop of water in it.
> ...


Thank you and have no problem about the plants. Some plants just look really good in a larger tank. Glad I could get you started back into your tank. You will really enjoy it when you get it up and going.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Some progression pics. Still lots to do....


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

That looks marvelous


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

It's looking nice. You would have got more work done if you wouldn't have been messing around playing Elefun.:flick: That used to be my sons favorite game and just got it out last weekend for my daughter to play. Nothing like chasing around fake butterflies with a net in the living room.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

ua hua said:


> It's looking nice. You would have got more work done if you wouldn't have been messing around playing Elefun.:flick: That used to be my sons favorite game and just got it out last weekend for my daughter to play. Nothing like chasing around fake butterflies with a net in the living room.


You just can't say no when a 3 year old looks up at you and say "Play Daddy?" 

Anyway...this is where I think I am stopping for the night. I need to do a water change and clean some stuff up so tomorrow night I will put the Anubius Nana Petite between the rocks in the front and probably either Tuesday night or Wednesday will wrap the rocks with moss and get it finished up.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

It looks great! If I may ask, what type of moss was that?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Love the way this new scape is turning out!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

fishboy199413 said:


> It looks great! If I may ask, what type of moss was that?


Christmas moss and thanks!




lamiskool said:


> Love the way this new scape is turning out!


Thank you!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I just couldn't stop after my water change. I went ahead and put some of the Anubius Nana Petite within the rocks. I still have some messing around to do to get it the way I want, but here is some updated pics as it is right now..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I like the way the Anubias look between the rocks and might have to borrow that idea.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

That looks fantastic! I really like the new scape.

Whiskey


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I like the way the Anubias look between the rocks and might have to borrow that idea.


No problem..borrow away!



Whiskey said:


> That looks fantastic! I really like the new scape.
> 
> Whiskey


Thank you! I am liking it too.

I really love how clean my filters scrub the water. It is just crystal clear tonight when I got home from work....


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Happy New Year TPT!

To New Starts or Scapes...


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Love the new scape. The wood and rocks really set it off. Plants look good.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

dewalltheway said:


> Happy New Year TPT!
> 
> To New Starts or Scapes...


Looks amazing! Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## Siddhartha Saive (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks great. 
I loved the lush moss foreground earlier though. Planning to add any more plants?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Siddhartha Saive said:


> Looks great.
> I loved the lush moss foreground earlier though. Planning to add any more plants?


I need to add some more Anubius Petite to the front left and the moss will be put back in on each end. I wanted to keep the front clean looking for right now.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

All the anubius nana petite is in place. Got the left side done this morning. Now I just need to wrap rocks with Christmas moss which is my least favorite project of this whole redo....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Do the Anubias eventually root in the substrate? Those stones don't look like they would allow the Anubias any place to attach to.


----------



## Roshan8768 (Mar 18, 2009)

This tank is epic... love the fish selection as well. Nice job!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Do the Anubias eventually route in the substrate? Those stones don't look like they would allow the Anubias any place to attach to.


The roots do eventually go down in the substrate but the rocks hod them in place. The roots will also attach to the rocks.



Roshan8768 said:


> This tank is epic... love the fish selection as well. Nice job!


Thank you for your kind words of encouragment!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Tying moss sucks, but its worth it  have fun


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I am done (for now). I may wrap some more moss rocks later and stick here and there but I am pretty pleased with the outcome. Now, just let everything fill in....


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Comparison check of before and after
Before...

After...


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Looks great! I'm so jealous of your setup! Thanks for all the updates.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks great. I like it better without the moss. Really though it is the filter system that impresses me. All this turmoil and the water looks perfectly clear! Well done.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

HunterX said:


> Looks great! I'm so jealous of your setup! Thanks for all the updates.


Thanks and no need to be jealous! :icon_wink



BruceF said:


> Looks great. I like it better without the moss. Really though it is the filter system that impresses me. All this turmoil and the water looks perfectly clear! Well done.


Thanks! I wanted to try for a more open front and taller plants in the back to hopefully create some depth. I think it worked out pretty well. The viewing of the fish is nice as well.
Besides the filters, it is also the Eco-Complete substrate. I love the stuff. You can uproot and replant and it does not cloudy the water. I have even added substrate to the back and it does nothing to the water. Great stuff!


----------



## harilp (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow awesome 
Lovely d.woods you have

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Tapatalk2


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Tank tonight before a trim and water change.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought your tank was awesome before, but I really like the anubias petite in the middle with the moss on the outskirts, it really makes the stone pile look very natural and catches your eye. And at the same time I can appreciate your moss skills with the rocks on the outside. Very unique looking tank. I can dig it. Your water quality looks fantastic. 
Joshua


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful. What's the grassy plant all the way on the left?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

pianofish said:


> I thought your tank was awesome before, but I really like the anubias petite in the middle with the moss on the outskirts, it really makes the stone pile look very natural and catches your eye. And at the same time I can appreciate your moss skills with the rocks on the outside. Very unique looking tank. I can dig it. Your water quality looks fantastic.
> Joshua


Very humbled by your comments, Thanks!



chocological said:


> Beautiful. What's the grassy plant all the way on the left?


Thank you and the grass on the left is Cyperus Helferi


----------



## KingOfTheFeeshes (Mar 4, 2013)

I haven't taken time to read through the whole thread, (and trust me, I will) but I saw your tank in a for sale thread and I have to say, it looks really beautiful. I'm often worried about how my tanks look and what I can do to make them better - I don't even have any pics up as it is. But I just wanted to say that it's very awe-inspiring. I absolutely love the effect of the anubias in the foreground and the vals surrounding the back. I would give anything to have that in my living room; it's very worthy of being called a dream tank. roud:


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank you for you very kind words! :red_mouth This tank has been a joy to have and I love the look it gives to our family room and the pleasure and peace it gives. Thanks again!




KingOfTheFeeshes said:


> I haven't taken time to read through the whole thread, (and trust me, I will) but I saw your tank in a for sale thread and I have to say, it looks really beautiful. I'm often worried about how my tanks look and what I can do to make them better - I don't even have any pics up as it is. But I just wanted to say that it's very awe-inspiring. I absolutely love the effect of the anubias in the foreground and the vals surrounding the back. I would give anything to have that in my living room; it's very worthy of being called a dream tank. roud:


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Tank is looking great as always Mark. Your lighting looks so natural like sunrays shining. Have you added anymore rainbow fish to replace your ones that you lost?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

ua hua said:


> Tank is looking great as always Mark. Your lighting looks so natural like sunrays shining. Have you added anymore rainbow fish to replace your ones that you lost?


No more Rainbow fish right now. I just lost another one this past week so I am down to one. I also lost a Congo Tetra. A lot of my fish are getting some age to them. Not sure which way I want to go with fish species whether to get more raindows or go with larger schools of smaller fish like Rummynose Tetras.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I NEED TO MAKE A CORRECTION!!

I have been saying in this thread when asked what type of moss I have growing that I have Christmas Moss. Well, I need to make a correction on that. I was speaking with another member and he gave me a great site for moss types and after reviewing, it looks like I have Peacock moss and not Christmas moss. See pics below. So sorry to everyone for misleading you.

This is Christmas Moss








This is mine








This Peacock Moss








Here are the links to the moss site for more info
Christmas Moss
Peacock Moss


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

A couple updated pics. Not much has changed. Did a trim, WC and cleaning yesterday.

Today










Last night with my new promotional LED light from Current!


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice. Seems it's still growing well. 
Your tank inspired me to grow c. helferi, by the way.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I always love your tanks. This one is definitely no exception.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice tank!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

chocological said:


> Nice. Seems it's still growing well.
> Your tank inspired me to grow c. helferi, by the way.





lauraleellbp said:


> I always love your tanks. This one is definitely no exception.





Neatfish said:


> Looks pretty sweet.





Crazy4discus said:


> Nice tank!


Thank you all for the wonderful comments!


----------



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

mattjm20 said:


> Tank looks awesome. I'm inspired to use vals in my middle background area, and also going to add boesmani's with my angels. What is the plant in the center mid-ground in between the mossy stones and the vals?


Update: My tank is not nearly this cool, but I've got a planted 90G with two great looking angels and 4 Boesemani (not nearly that size yet) along with a mess of Malaysian dw and Italian vals in the back. I don't run CO2 so I can't have the same plant mix, unfortunately. I also can't get moss to grow quite that well, though it's supposed to be idiot proof :frown:

I'm running 4 T-5 bulbs (two for 8 hours, the other two are running concurrently for a few hours at night... trying to avoid algae explosions) and have dual Fluval 406 filters.


----------



## andyl9063 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm surprised you never went with a sump. It would get rid of all those extra filters, co2 reactors, and extra power usage. You would only have to clean one filter!!!!

other than that, very nice tank.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Good job on this setup!


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

andyl9063 said:


> I'm surprised you never went with a sump. It would get rid of all those extra filters, co2 reactors, and extra power usage. You would only have to clean one filter!!!!
> 
> other than that, very nice tank.


Sumps and injected co2 don't really go. The overflow to the sump cause so much turbulence it drives off your co2.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Question for you, obviously the peacock moss really started to take over there at the end before you pulled it all out, but prior to that, how much maintenance was it? It really looked stunning. Did it stay pretty compact on it's own, or were you constantly working to keep it that way?


----------



## andyl9063 (Oct 22, 2010)

jmhart said:


> Sumps and injected co2 don't really go. The overflow to the sump cause so much turbulence it drives off your co2.


I totally disagree. My tank is 210 gallon and I achieve my optimal lvl of co2. You just have to do it right. If you extend line into sump, it doesn't touch the air, minimum co2 loss.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

andyl9063 said:


> I totally disagree. My tank is 210 gallon and I achieve my optimal lvl of co2. You just have to do it right. If you extend line into sump, it doesn't touch the air, minimum co2 loss.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It can be done, but a closed system will work better.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

jmhart said:


> Sumps and injected co2 don't really go. The overflow to the sump cause so much turbulence it drives off your co2.


terribly horribly wrong.

turbulence is good, breaking water tension is not. My 125g w/ 40g sump is dead silent. I run the level in the overflow about an inch from the top and the water flows in and gets taken to the sump via a full siphon. there is zero splashing about. the system is effectively no different than if it had a canister attached.


----------



## andyl9063 (Oct 22, 2010)

scapegoat said:


> terribly horribly wrong.
> 
> turbulence is good, breaking water tension is not. My 125g w/ 40g sump is dead silent. I run the level in the overflow about an inch from the top and the water flows in and gets taken to the sump via a full siphon. there is zero splashing about. the system is effectively no different than if it had a canister attached.


yep. mine is exactly the same way. Drain pipe are never exposed to air.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Great discussion on a sump and I guess to answer your question why I don't do a sump is because I am not familar with them and haven't done the reasearch to set one up. I know in the back of my mind it would be less time, energy, etc. but just don't have the comfort level as I do with a canister. Also, when I set up this tank, I had all the filters so I just used them. To tell you the truth, I have only had to clean out the filters once every 6 months! The purigen reactors are about once a month. I do a 25% WC every other week and a 50% WC between those weeks. The time I spend is really very minimal. Maybe one day I will dive into using a sump.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

JEden8 said:


> Absolutely stunning! Good job on this setup!


Thank you!



jmhart said:


> Question for you, obviously the peacock moss really started to take over there at the end before you pulled it all out, but prior to that, how much maintenance was it? It really looked stunning. Did it stay pretty compact on it's own, or were you constantly working to keep it that way?


I did zero maintenance to the moss and never messed with it. I just let it grow and when it started to get too much, I pulled it out, re-wrapped it on the rocks and put it back in to start all over again. I checked some progression pictures and I change out the moss about every 4-5 months. The last redo on the moss with the current scape was 1-1-14


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

most people don't need/want sumps. nothing wrong with it. I chose one so I wouldn't need to top it off every day to keep the display tank water level consistent.

But yes, your tank is gorgeous and well planted enough to hide most of the equipment.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

An update on how the tank is doing after almost 9 months. My goal was to not rescape it for a year, but I don't think I am going to make it. The moss is getting crappy looking, the jungle vals are starting to get out of control (though they still look good) and I am wanting something new.

The beginning of the Scape on January 1, 2014



The Scape as of today 8-26-14



A bit brighter


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh c'mon Mark you couldn't even make it a whole year. :icon_mrgr

The tank looks great and has filled in very well but I completely understand that after awhile it's just time for a change. A lot of people can't even let a scape last a couple of months after getting bored of it so a year is a good run if you ask me. My recent scape will be a year old next week and I have plans in the work to redo it within the next month or so. I got some different rock and Tom is sending me a couple nice pieces of Manzanita that I have been eyeballing for a few months now. 

I will be looking forward to seeing what you come up with next and have always enjoyed your tanks. 

But with this new scape how about some more pictures. roud:


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

Great tank with some of my fav fish and plants. How does one trim vals? Thanks. I recently got some and it will soon be time to trim.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

ua hua said:


> Oh c'mon Mark you couldn't even make it a whole year. :icon_mrgr
> 
> The tank looks great and has filled in very well but I completely understand that after awhile it's just time for a change. A lot of people can't even let a scape last a couple of months after getting bored of it so a year is a good run if you ask me. My recent scape will be a year old next week and I have plans in the work to redo it within the next month or so. I got some different rock and Tom is sending me a couple nice pieces of Manzanita that I have been eyeballing for a few months now.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Good luck with your new scape. I will keep an eye out for pics. Mine will probably go for a year by the time I figure out what I want to do and get the time to do it. :help:



adive said:


> Great tank with some of my fav fish and plants. How does one trim vals? Thanks. I recently got some and it will soon be time to trim.


When I trim mine, I will take each strand and lift it up vertical and cut it off at the top of the tank.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

My god that looks beautiful. I envy your tank...


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

looking good, mate.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice. I might trim it down a bit, but I think I could easily live a year with that!!


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

dewalltheway said:


> When I trim mine, I will take each strand and lift it up vertical and cut it off at the top of the tank.


So that means just cutting leaves is ok, they dont die or anything. I had read mixed info that if you cut val leaves midway they would eventually die and hence you need to cut from the main bud at the bottom, the entire length. Looks like thats not the case.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

mistuhmarc said:


> My god that looks beautiful. I envy your tank...


Thank you for your kind words, but please don't be envious. If I took closer shots, you would see the algae buildup on the anubius nana and the moss that is out of control, but I am glad you like it.



macclellan said:


> looking good, mate.


Thanks!



rustbucket said:


> Very nice. I might trim it down a bit, but I think I could easily live a year with that!!


I could probably go a year but I just get bored and want something new and fresh. It does need a trim and some cleaning up, that is for sure.



adive said:


> So that means just cutting leaves is ok, they dont die or anything. I had read mixed info that if you cut val leaves midway they would eventually die and hence you need to cut from the main bud at the bottom, the entire length. Looks like thats not the case.


They will eventually die and just fall off and float to the top but there are always new ones that replace. The ones in this tank have been there since January this year and I have trimmed them about every 2 weeks. After my trim, I will take my hand and run my fingers from the base to the top (like running your fingers through someone's long hair) to pullout and loose and dying strands. Just don't do this when they are first planted, let them get rooted first. Hope this helps.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well...Sunday afternoon I was trimming my jungle val and I decided to rip it apart as it was getting so overgrown and out of control. I was trying to go a year, but I just couldn't. So..I started with this......



and as of tonight, I am here with still more to do......







I have my rocks, anubius nana petite and moss to put back in yet. Stay tune for completed layout.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Long time no see, mate! Scape looks nice. At minimum, you filled the tank back up!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

macclellan said:


> Long time no see, mate! Scape looks nice. At minimum, you filled the tank back up!


Thanks! It's taking me some time to get stuff back in, but at least there is water in it.

Bump: This layout probably won't stick around to long. I didn't really have a plan in mind when I tore it out and I just tried to put something together. I just really needed to clean the tank up and thin out the plants. I sat and stared at the tank for at least an hour trying to come up with something. I guess I just didn't have the inspiration that day. The one thing I do like about it is the back ground of jungle vals. The right side is ok but I am not sure if I like the left side or the wood in the center. Maybe it will look better once I get the rocks, moss and anubius nanas in there. Time will tell.


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

Wonderful journal! Thanks for keeping up with it. Just read through the whole thing. Wish I had that amount of space and drywall skills! Having a touch of OCD myself, I really like the organization.

So far I think you're rescape efforts are looking good.

David


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

What a tremendous journal. I've greatly enjoyed it from the start. The last scape was really amazing, but you seem to make improvements with each rescape so I'm excited to see what's next


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

A note to my journal....Final scape complete. Now I just need to give it time to fill in. Wanted to post some pics so I can see progression of the tank. It doesn't look the best right now, but hope it fills in over the next 6 months or so. Time will tell.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really like it EXCEPT for that bit on the left. It's too tall and IMO distracting from the rest of the scape. Maybe a clump of H. tenellum or a Crypt there for a similar look but with a shorter plant?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> I really like it EXCEPT for that bit on the left. It's too tall and IMO distracting from the rest of the scape. Maybe a clump of H. tenellum or a Crypt there for a similar look but with a shorter plant?


I wasn't sure how it would look and still have doubts but I was trying to create some depth by having something tall in the front, but if that is something that distracted your eye then it is a bad focal point. Thanks for your input!


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

dewalltheway said:


> They will eventually die and just fall off and float to the top but there are always new ones that replace. The ones in this tank have been there since January this year and I have trimmed them about every 2 weeks. After my trim, I will take my hand and run my fingers from the base to the top (like running your fingers through someone's long hair) to pullout and loose and dying strands. Just don't do this when they are first planted, let them get rooted first. Hope this helps.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

That algae eater is the biggest thing standing out in your scape haha. What kind is it?


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

Love the tank man!

Looks very natural, but a trained eye can tell you've scaped it very cleverly, with nice low foreground and tall fill in the background.

Very nicely done. roud:


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

mistuhmarc said:


> That algae eater is the biggest thing standing out in your scape haha. What kind is it?


looks like a chinese algae eater


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

PhysicsDude55 said:


> Love the tank man!
> 
> Looks very natural, but a trained eye can tell you've scaped it very cleverly, with nice low foreground and tall fill in the background.
> 
> Very nicely done. roud:


Thanks!



du3ce said:


> looks like a chinese algae eater





mistuhmarc said:


> That algae eater is the biggest thing standing out in your scape haha. What kind is it?


Yes...it is a CAE (Chinee algae eater) like du3ce said.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Major cleaning done with new layout


----------



## Endeszbet (Feb 9, 2015)

Truly beautiful setup - I just read the entire thread start to finish. You've definitely given me ideas for my future fish room! Currently I am just finishing up on my first "big" tank, a 50 gallon (link in my signature). Definitely inspired by your scapes! Thank you for all the info and photos.

50 gallon build *Help Wanted!*
50 gallon gallery (imgur)
10 gallon profile
3 gallon betta + red cherry shrimp


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank you for your very kind words and I am glad I was able to give you some ideas. Feel free to contact me through PM if you have any questions.



Endeszbet said:


> Truly beautiful setup - I just read the entire thread start to finish. You've definitely given me ideas for my future fish room! Currently I am just finishing up on my first "big" tank, a 50 gallon (link in my signature). Definitely inspired by your scapes! Thank you for all the info and photos.
> 
> 50 gallon build *Help Wanted!*
> 50 gallon gallery (imgur)
> ...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I sure haven't posted much about this tank this year but I really have not had the time and not really much to post till now. I have been battling this black algea from hell itself for the past 4 years or so and it has really gotten bad this past year. I would put anubius plants in there and within a month the leaves are black. All my driftwood is the same way. I have been thinking for quite sometime if it could be because my substrate is old (some of it dates back to 2006) and dirty. So today, I pulled my driftwood out and power washed them off and have them soaking in tubs of water and peroxide. Tonight, I started to dig out my substrate and cleaning it with fresh water by using my daughter sandbox sifter. This has worked really well because it is taken the Eco-Complete and given me fine and medium coarse substrate which will work great with starting a new layout. Once I sift it all once, I will clean it again in fresh water. I have only done about 1/4 of the tank so far and will be working through the week on the rest of it. The water on this 1st go around of cleaning was completely a dark brown. I am hoping this is going to work.


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

Welp just read the entire thread. Very nice progression and I have to give you absolute props for a well done tank from a technical stand point. Love the plumbing and the DIY lighting has turned out really well.

As I looked over the entire thread, I have noticed the black rot on your Anubias. What is the texture of this black rot? If you take a nail to it does it peal off? Or is it the actual leaf breaking down?

I'm curious because it doesn't look like traditional BBA. I've had issues with that on my Anubias in higher light, and the BBA was very bushy and usually started to grow on the edges of the leaf. 

I think you might be on the right track with cleaning the substrate out and starting again with it. Organic matter is definitely something that causes BBA outbreaks in my experience, but with all that purigen and filtration on there I have to wonder if this is really a BBA issue. Do you have a drop checker? Do you test the pH when the CO2 has been on for awhile? Have you tested the KH?

Do you dose any ferts?

I'm asking because it might be worth knowing how much CO2 is present in the system using a few different types of calculations. Drop checker, pH and KH comparison.

Perhaps a close up of one of the affected anubias leaves might be able to figure out whats going on there.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

First time I have seen this thread. Really enjoyed it from page 1 to the end. 

You have put a great deal of thought and effort to this endeavor, and the results speak for themselves.

Nice work and you should be proud.

Now that I have the compliments out of the way, here's the reason I really like this thread.

I have a 120 gallon planted rainbow tank, and sometimes my wife thinks I am nuts for how much time I spend on it.

Now I can just show her your thread and she will think I am relatively normal!!:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

First off, thanks for the compliments. Now to the ugly. It is not a fuzzy texture but a slimy one. It seems to start as a green spot algae and quickly takes over the leaf and turns black. This also happens on the wood that is exposed to the light. It is almost as though the light burns whatever is in the water onto the surfaces that is exposed to it. It doesn't peal off but here is the interesting thing...I took all my anubius nana I had and put them in a 20 gal tank that had no light and pond snails in it, added some peroxide and within 2 weeks the algae was gone and the leaves were clean. Since then, I have put a light over that tank with no algae returning. The tank used to be up and running and has a mineralized soil substrate. There is no CO2 running in that tank, no filtration, no heater. Just water, snails and mineralized substrate.

To answer your other questions, in the past I did test all that stuff, had a drop checker, made sure my CO2 was at a good level, watched my PH and KH, I was doing the Estimative Dosing with weekly water changes of RO/DI water. You name it, I was trying it. Then...feeling defeated, I just got frustrated and just kept things going. Then I got to thinking about the substrate and how old it is how how dirty it has to be after all these years and thought I would give one last ditch effort to clean it all and possibly put some mineralized soil on the bottom of my tank before putting it all back in.

Thanks for your post and thoughts!



Positron said:


> Welp just read the entire thread. Very nice progression and I have to give you absolute props for a well done tank from a technical stand point. Love the plumbing and the DIY lighting has turned out really well.
> 
> As I looked over the entire thread, I have noticed the black rot on your Anubias. What is the texture of this black rot? If you take a nail to it does it peal off? Or is it the actual leaf breaking down?
> 
> ...


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I finally finished washing all the Eco-Complete tonight. What a job. Now comes putting everything back together and trying to come up with a scape I am going to like. Next post I hope to have some photos because I know people like to look and not read.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Things are moving along. I picked up my stone (using Mexican Beach Pebbles) on Wednesday and got it all washed and ready to go in. I am waiting for some smaller Mexican pebbles that I ordered from Home Depot to come and hoping to pick that up this week. I also ordered a box of Manzanita branches from Tom Barr which I hope will get shipped out this week and get here before the weekend. I also bought some new fish from Live Aquaria that came on Tuesday this past week and I am very pleased with them. I do have to say that the tank is cleaner than it has been in a long time with the substrate out. I am thinking that by cleaning the substrate, it will help the really bad algae I was dealing with. Keeping my fingers crossed. Here is a pic as it stands today and no...this is not any sort of layout. It is just housing some the plants and wood that will be part of my scape.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

The past couple of weeks I have been working on the tank from my filtration to the scaping. I have one half of it almost done. I still need to wrap some small stones with moss to fill in here and there. I am planning on starting the right side tomorrow.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I finally finished up the scaping tonight and now to wait and see how it fills in and if that black algae from hell returns. I am hoping since I washed the Eco-Complete that it takes care of it. I also took the wood to the car wash and power washed them off. Here's to hoping things stay clean.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks great, i kinda skimmed through the whole build log tonight. I'm wondering why you didnt go a sump? seems like it would make maintenance and life easier for you? I hate cleaning my 2 on my 40B. When I upgrade to a 120-180g tank for my piranha I'm 100% drilling my tank and doing a sump.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

yay, an update! looks great


----------



## stevieo (Mar 16, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

slythy said:


> Looks great, i kinda skimmed through the whole build log tonight. I'm wondering why you didnt go a sump? seems like it would make maintenance and life easier for you? I hate cleaning my 2 on my 40B. When I upgrade to a 120-180g tank for my piranha I'm 100% drilling my tank and doing a sump.


I have seriously thought about it but at the beginning it was about money, comfort level and what I already had and since I had the canisters I stuck with those. When I did this breakdown, I did drop 2 of the filters so just running 2 now. Not sure if it is enough. I may put a 304 back on it. Maintenance really isn't bad. I know a sump would be less but just not comfortable with it at this point. Maybe in the future. 



monkeyruler90 said:


> yay, an update! looks great


Took my time with this scape. Thanks



stevieo said:


> beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

The wood is seriously impressive and I had never thought of using the pressure washer at a car wash. Brilliant. Good job. The scape came out amazing for a tank this size and I love how it looks like a forest. Absolutely a great tank.


----------



## prostudent4life (Feb 23, 2015)

This tank is really inspirational. I've added a lot of river stone to my tank after seeing this. How do you keep the stones so clean? I get a brown film over mine after a week or two.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

prostudent4life said:


> This tank is really inspirational. I've added a lot of river stone to my tank after seeing this. How do you keep the stones so clean? I get a brown film over mine after a week or two.


I am glad that you find my tank inspirational, thank you. The stones haven't been in there very long so we will see how clean they stay. If you look back in my journal, you will find I was dealing with some pretty nasty algae so I decided to remove all my Eco-Complete and wash it all before re-doing my scape this time. I am hoping this will help but also keeping your filters cleaned and water changes help a lot as well. I will do a 50% water change about every week to 2 weeks.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

Beautiful scape! The contrast in both shape and color between the rocks, wood and plants is very striking. Hope you win the algae war this time around!

I also just finished a stint with container plants in my tank. Feels good to have everything in a real substrate again, I bet?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

d33pVI said:


> Beautiful scape! The contrast in both shape and color between the rocks, wood and plants is very striking. Hope you win the algae war this time around!
> 
> I also just finished a stint with container plants in my tank. Feels good to have everything in a real substrate again, I bet?


Very much so!


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

I've been following this thread for 2 years now, and it never ceases to amaze me. Love all the scapes.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Just finished up with my 50% water change and a little bit of trimming on the jungle val. Been making little adjustments all week and added another 304 filter because I felt the two 404's weren't enough. Snapped a couple of pics after the water change and added one of my filter wall behind the tank. Enjoy!










This pic was actually this afternoon..


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lovely scape! How big are the larger smooth rocks? I've been trying to get those but orders 2.5-3.5" I get is 1-2" at best :c


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

AquaAurora said:


> Lovely scape! How big are the larger smooth rocks? I've been trying to get those but orders 2.5-3.5" I get is 1-2" at best :c


They are 4-6". I went to a landscape place and picked them out. The smaller ones I ordered a bag online through Home Depot.


----------



## WaterGuy82 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow... Amazing setup. [emoji1360]


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

WaterGuy82 said:


> Wow... Amazing setup. [emoji1360]


Thank you!

Well, so far so good. I haven't seen any of that black algae starting on the anubius nana and hope it stays that way.

Some pics I shot the other night because I know we all like looking at photos..


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Do all those stones mess with your TDS?


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Gorgeous tank, really love it. I wouldn't mind something similar one day when I have more space. Digging the riverstone bottom look!


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Followed this thread a while now too. I'm most amazed at how pristine and spotless everything manages to stay. That's something a lot of people only dream of managing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Chris_Produces said:


> Do all those stones mess with your TDS?


Not sure. Never really tested for it. I do 50% water changes every week with RO/DI water so it would probably level things out if it did.



bsantucci said:


> Gorgeous tank, really love it. I wouldn't mind something similar one day when I have more space. Digging the riverstone bottom look!


Thank you.



bpb said:


> Followed this thread a while now too. I'm most amazed at how pristine and spotless everything manages to stay. That's something a lot of people only dream of managing.
> 
> It does take managing and commitment. If you would have seen it at the end of last year, it was not at all spotless. I had let things go and was only doing topoffs, and the filters were a mess. After re-doing everything, I have made it a point to stay on top of things.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Just a sad message to my journal. One of my clown loaches, the larger of the 2, died tonight. He was my first fish I got when I started this hobby at that start of 2000. He was 19 years old. RIP Clowny Boy. Will miss you in my tank.
http://s129.photobucket.com/user/dewalltheway/media/125%20DREAM/0126162202a_zps2jskmnyn.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## Sentinel (Jul 15, 2018)

dewalltheway said:


> Just a sad message to my journal. One of my clown loaches, the larger of the 2, died tonight. He was my first fish I got when I started this hobby at that start of 2000. He was 19 years old. RIP Clowny Boy. Will miss you in my tank.
> http://s129.photobucket.com/user/de...M/0126162202a_zps2jskmnyn.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


Wow vibrant colors too at that age! RIP big fella


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow, 19 years, that's quite a while. Sorry to hear about the passing, he had a great life, especially in that tank of yours, very impressive.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Been awhile since I have update this journal. Truth be told, I almost shut it down. I contemplate for several months what I wanted to do with it. But then on New Year's Eve, I decided to clean it up, rescape it, clean the filters (which hadn't been done for 9 months and keep it going. So I spent 6 hours on New Year's Eve and another 6 on New Year's day plus about another 10 on and off since then to bring it back to life. I also admit that I lost several fish this past year due to neglect. But today, new fish arrived and looking forward to 2020. Will post pictures of the new scape soon (nothing spectacular I assure you but I do like the simplistic look)


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

That's great to hear!, Just skimmed thru and man, what a great thread. Looking forward to the 2.0 version


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

As promised, here are a couple pics.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

A couple more pics....


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Everyone loves a good comeback story.

Nice looking scape.....and Bows too!

Subscribed and looking forward to following along.


----------

